# Unpopular opinions



## MendieGK (Mar 13, 2019)

what opinions do you have about all things golf related that are generally viewed as unpopular? Just a bit of fun nothing serious

Iâ€™ll start with a couple of mine ðŸ˜¬ 

A) the majority of prizes at golf club events should be gross based.
B) Jordan Spieth is hugely overrated
C) Which side of the draw you are on plays way too much of a part in decicdkng the winner of the Open


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 13, 2019)

How is Spieth hugely over-rated? I don't think people give him enough credit for how good he is I don't think, he has 14 professional wins, including 3 majors at the age of 25. He's playing poorly this season, but when he was at his best in 2015 he was ranked 2nd in SG overall, and was top 15 in *every* category. Since WWII he has the 2nd most wins on Tour before turning 24 - behind only Tiger Woods.


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 13, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			How is Spieth hugely over-rated? I don't think people give him enough credit for how good he is I don't think, he has 14 professional wins, including 3 majors at the age of 25. He's playing poorly this season, but when he was at his best in 2015 he was ranked 2nd in SG overall, and was top 15 in *every* category. Since WWII he has the 2nd most wins on Tour before turning 24 - behind only Tiger Woods.
		
Click to expand...

Great start. 1 reply questioning my opinions ðŸ™„


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 13, 2019)

MendieGK said:



			Great start. 1 reply questioning my opinions ðŸ™„
		
Click to expand...

Surely you expected that? And the thread is pointless without discussion?


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 13, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Surely you expected that? And the thread is pointless without discussion?
		
Click to expand...

Youâ€™ve gone back to 4 years ago. He has not been the same player since. 

But hey, good work spoiling a bit of fun after 1 post


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 13, 2019)

MendieGK said:



			Youâ€™ve gone back to 4 years ago. He has not been the same player since.

But hey, good work spoiling a bit of fun after 1 post
		
Click to expand...

Also, he was awful last year too, so thatâ€™s effectively 18 months now


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 13, 2019)

MendieGK said:



			what opinions do you have about all things golf related that are generally viewed as unpopular? Just a bit of fun nothing serious

Iâ€™ll start with a couple of mine ðŸ˜¬

A) the majority of prizes at golf club events should be gross based.
B) Jordan Spieth is hugely overrated
C) Which side of the draw you are on plays way too much of a part in decicdkng the winner of the Open
		
Click to expand...

A) Not if it is a handicap competition
B) I agree
C) It's pot luck but there is always a certain amount of luck involved in any golf competition

Some of mine......

1) I love the Old course!
2) Loudmouth clothing should be banned
3) Slow players should be FORCED to play at the back of the field

All in the name of fun obviously


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 13, 2019)

There should be no dress codes on a Golf Course.

The Majority of Clubs in England should close every winter for 6-8 weeks to protect the course


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 13, 2019)

drive4show said:



			A) Not if it is a handicap competition
B) I agree
C) It's pot luck but there is always a certain amount of luck involved in any golf competition

Some of mine......

1) I love the Old course!
2) Loudmouth clothing should be banned
3) Slow players should be FORCED to play at the back of the field

All in the name of fun obviously  

Click to expand...

No2. Is brilliant ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 13, 2019)

MendieGK said:



			Youâ€™ve gone back to 4 years ago. He has not been the same player since.
		
Click to expand...

Really? He ranked #1 on SG overall, 2nd in SG tee-to-green and 1st in SG Approaching the green in 2017 - winning 3 times in the process including a major.



MendieGK said:



			But hey, good work spoiling a bit of fun after 1 post
		
Click to expand...

Anytime. I'm sure a thread where people just posted their own lists and there was no discussion between posters would have been great fun. Sorry for treating a forum like a forum and ruining your fun.


----------



## DRW (Mar 13, 2019)

Here are some of mine :-

1) Links golf is a lot easier than parkland/woodland golf
2) Dress codes should be abolished
3) Every tee time should be available to all members, irrelevant of if there is a comp, race, sex etc and all comps should be mixed
4) There is to many links golf in GM top 100
5) The old course edit is not a great course
6) Mobile phones should be allowed to use
7) You should be able to pick the tee you play off, depending on your play


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 13, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Really? He ranked #1 on SG overall, 2nd in SG tee-to-green and 1st in SG Approaching the green in 2017 - winning 3 times in the process including a major.



Anytime. I'm sure a thread where people just posted their own lists and there was no discussion between posters would have been great fun. Sorry for treating a forum like a forum and ruining your fun.
		
Click to expand...

 I have no issue with discussion but youâ€™ve just come at me, telling me I am wrong, when itâ€™s quite clearly called an unpopular opinion. 

I know I am in the minority


----------



## IanM (Mar 13, 2019)

MendieGK said:



			Great start. 1 reply questioning my opinions ðŸ™„
		
Click to expand...

I wondered that... the question was about peoples' opinions, not evaluating those expressed!  BUT surely that was inevitable!
Mine:
1) Peter Alliss still makes me laugh!
2) Dress codes on the course are fine!  
3) If you cant play 18 holes in 4 hours you are taking too long!
4) If you need to make phone calls on the course, you shouldnt be on the course. 
5) Why do people need to throw the flag to the floor rather than place it! 
6) In the scheme of things, none of the above really matters!


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 13, 2019)

Well this is just asking for arguments! 

My seemingly unpopular opinion is that Dustin Johnson is not all that. He was world number 1 for so long, yet I only ever seem to see him win on quite easy courses where he can just dominate with his stupidly long drives and good wedge play, without having to do much else. He's never looked like the best player in the world to me, I'd rate guys like Rose, Koepka, Fowler etc above him as they seem to have better all-round games for me.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 13, 2019)

IanM said:



			I wondered that... the question was about peoples' opinions, not evaluating those expressed!  BUT surely that was inevitable!
Mine:
1) Peter Alliss still makes me laugh!
2) Dress codes on the course are fine! 
3) If you cant play 18 holes in 4 hours you are taking too long!
4) If you need to make phone calls on the course, you shouldnt be on the course.
5) Why do people need to throw the flag to the floor rather than place it!
6) In the scheme of things, none of the above really matters!
		
Click to expand...

Is it against the spirit of the thread to agree with all of the above?


----------



## Sweep (Mar 13, 2019)

Hoganâ€™s 5 Lessons is massively overrated.


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 13, 2019)

Handicaps should start at 18 and move up as required.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 13, 2019)

Got a few

1. Flag should be left in for putts longer than 10 feet
2. Once the flag is out it stays out no oh can I have it in. No you canâ€™t.
3. Stableford should be only Type of golf played outside comps.. and once you canâ€™t score pick up.
4. Jeans can be worn in clubhouse at all times
5. Changing shoes in car park is fine
6. In the most honest game around scoring your own card should be allowed


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 13, 2019)

1. Woods was as successful as he was due to the poor competition at the time 

2. The Masters shouldnâ€™t be a major 

3. All majors should be on Terrestrial telly only 

4. I think Phil Mickelson is not a very nice guy


----------



## Fish (Mar 13, 2019)

1/ Strip down to your skiddies if you want to in the car park. 

2/ Happy hour after every weekend comp. 

3/ Men only in the bar, swear as much as you like, especially about women golfers. 

4/ Slow golfers should wear yellow stripes down their trousers.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 13, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			1. Woods was as successful as he was due to the poor competition at the time

2. The Masters shouldnâ€™t be a major

3. All majors should be on Terrestrial telly only

4. I think Phil Mickelson is not a very nice guy
		
Click to expand...

I donâ€™t think number 4 is unpopular.. I think itâ€™s quite widely known that Phil is a bit of a tool


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 13, 2019)

Max Handicap should be 18
The Masters is hugely overrated
Tiger Woods is finished as a Major challenger
If a gentle stroll in the countryside is what you're after then feel free to go rambling... Golf is not for you

I've got more...


----------



## Tongo (Mar 13, 2019)

1.) Golf has too many picky rules that stymie the game as a whole
2.) Modern golf apparel looks awful, especially white trousers
3.) The PGA Championship needs to move away from Wentworth to rid itself of all the 'look at me' types not really interested in golf.


----------



## Slab (Mar 13, 2019)

I agree with 2 & 4 from LiverpoolPhil's list


Mine;

If you turn up on the 1st tee with manky shoes, you're not playing
You can wear black socks with shorts but expect that you will get ripped about it
If you take a divot (or two) on your practice swings add a penalty stroke to your score


Might have more later...


----------



## *TQ* (Mar 13, 2019)

The ball should be restricted in the professional game to rein in driving distances.


----------



## Nickrat (Mar 13, 2019)

Get rid of 5 Day memberships.


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 13, 2019)

Bryson DeChambeau is actually a moron who is hailed as a genius/scientist because he is different.. He's the Chauncey Gardiner of Golf...


----------



## Tongo (Mar 13, 2019)

The Ryder Cup is now little more than a circus and a farce.

When deciding which courses are 'best' too much emphasis is put on length and how much it costs to play there.


----------



## turkish (Mar 13, 2019)

I like this thread....

1) The distances pros are hitting it are massively over considered/stated due to the conditions they play in

2) noise shouldnâ€™t be banned while players hitting shots- be it spectators, chatter while playing, a jungle of the keys, or speaking on the phone it should all be allowed

3) pros shouldnâ€™t need to shout fore off the tee 
Caveat: it should be the tee volunteer or caddie who picks up that duty


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 13, 2019)

Golf forums should be limited to posting about golf only  ;-)


----------



## moogie (Mar 13, 2019)

1) Rory Mac is the most over rated golfer on the tour

2) rules like knee length socks with shorts and not changing shoes in the car park are just pathetic antiquated ruies

3) not a maximum handicap as such,  but,  nobody should get 2 shots on a par 3 hole.....nor should they get 2 shots on a hole in matchplay either

4) Mizuno irons arenâ€™t buttery soft at all.......

5) wear what you like in the clubhouse,  at the end of the day,  itâ€™s just a bar,  a place to chill after a round


----------



## IanM (Mar 13, 2019)

Some of these opinions are not that unpopular!


----------



## JamesR (Mar 13, 2019)

Both Woods & Nicklaus got lucky timing wise - they were pretty much at the end of one generation of giants and just before the next generation.

Mickleson doesn't come across as being very sincere.

Rory's short game is underrated

Driver head sizes should be reduced

Club championships should always feature 36 holes in one day


----------



## Tongo (Mar 13, 2019)

Greg Norman not winning at least half a dozen majors (including the Masters) is a golfing travesty. 


I'm liking this thread, could be contributing quite a lot!


----------



## Grant85 (Mar 13, 2019)

Tiger Woods in his prime, would only be marginally better than the top players today.


----------



## turkish (Mar 13, 2019)

Marginals 


Grant85 said:



			Tiger Woods in his prime, would only be marginally better than the top players today.
		
Click to expand...

is what wins you majors ;-)


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Mar 13, 2019)

MendieGK said:



			what opinions do you have about all things golf related that are generally viewed as unpopular? Just a bit of fun nothing serious

Iâ€™ll start with a couple of mine ðŸ˜¬

A) the majority of prizes at golf club events should be gross based.
B) Jordan Spieth is hugely overrated
C) Which side of the draw you are on plays way too much of a part in decicdkng the winner of the Open
		
Click to expand...

Jordan Spieth is carrying my money this week !!

1.  Trump should order anyone at US golf tournaments who shouts 'get in the hole' to be summarily shot on sight
2.  Max handicap to be reinstated to 18
3.  Ban phones on the course


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 13, 2019)

Abolish dress codes

It makes sense for the pro game to have a different set of rules, clubs, balls than the amateur game

Any rule where a golfer is penalised but gains no advantage should be binned

White trousers for men brings about an automatic 2 shot penalty per round

The Open should be held at courses that are not Links

Greens books should be abolished

(borrowed from Moogie but I agree with it) No one should get 2 shots on a par 3, no matter their handicap. No one should get more than 2 shots per hole full stop

The pro game should have different formats in their comps. Endless 72 hole strokeplay, yawn


----------



## Tongo (Mar 13, 2019)

Pro's shouldnt be allowed caddies.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 13, 2019)

Golfers should obey the rules of the game, even if they don't agree with them.


----------



## JayPR (Mar 13, 2019)

1, Like Theatre, Etiquette will ruin the future of golf! (There is room for certain stuff but get a grip, itâ€™s a game)

2, Golf is a very un-welcoming game for newbies as much as clubs and some golfers think it is not.


----------



## Tongo (Mar 13, 2019)

For the pro game: Stop lengthening holes and just stop cutting the fairway 300 yards from the tee.


----------



## Capella (Mar 13, 2019)

LPGA golf is way more interesting to watch than PGA or ET
It only makes sense to let faster players through if there is room in front of you, as long as you are keeping up with the group in front, it only causes things to grind to a halt even more.
Everyone who pays 500 â‚¬ or more for a driver (or any golf club) is just plain mad.
Practice swings are highly overrated. Taking more than one practice swing should be a punishable offence.
oh, yeah, and it is totally possible to play golf in jogging pants and a hoody


----------



## GB72 (Mar 13, 2019)

Quite a few on here I agree with which is not ideal for an unpopular opinion thread. A few of mine are:

1. You can wear whatever you like on the course. 
2. Clubhouses should have no restrictions on entry be is based on dress, sex or anything else. 
3. Clubhouses should welcome in the wider community to improve atmosphere and increase club income. 
4. For Cat 3 and above, hanidcaps should be cut by a full shot instead of .3 or .4. They should increase by the existing amount. 
5. It shoudl be compulsory for every club to elect a captain each year rather than hand it to the vice captain who, in turn, picks his vice captain and, therefore, the next captain. 
6. My be unique to my course but all roll ups or large, regular, meetings of members must be open to all and not reserved for those invited.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 13, 2019)

TaylorMade clubs are like Vauxhalls, the default brand for people with little or no imagination.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 13, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Taylor made clubs are like Vauxhalls, the default brand for people with little or no imagination.
		
Click to expand...

Erm donâ€™t you mean bmw? Vauxhallâ€™s are cheap and tm arenâ€™t cheap.. they are everywhere, overpriced and overrated ðŸ˜‚


----------



## SatchFan (Mar 13, 2019)

1) All the majors are over-hyped.

2) I like Jordan Speith

3) Rory McIlroy was only as successful as he was because Tiger Woods was ill.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 13, 2019)

Rory isn't as good as he was
BBC should bin their average attempts at golf coverage and give it up as a bad job
Dress codes on and off the course need to realise its 2019 not 1975


----------



## rosecott (Mar 13, 2019)

I think all posts on this thread should be formed into one document and sent to USGA, R&A, CONGU, all National Unions, PGA (USA and all others), Teresa May and just about everyone else.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Mar 13, 2019)

IanM said:



			Some of these opinions are not that unpopular!
		
Click to expand...

No, a bit like the shy tory. It's something you know that many agree with, but nothing you would speak up about in public. 

Now, with that said: The above was NOT meant to promote the tories or in any way being political. I simply stated it as it's an expression. So please, do not derail the thread and turn it into politics. 

In terms of unpopular opinions regarding golf. Not sure I have any. 

Perhaps that I think that people who continue to insist putting with the flag out is a bit silly, but if that's what they want to do that's fine.


----------



## jamielaing (Mar 13, 2019)

Kuchar is not a nice guy
Poulter should be liked a lot more than he is
There should be more matchplay at club level
Golf club competitions are designed for higher handicappers to have far too much of an advantage

Most importantly;

Countback should be banned as a way of settling draws. It should always come down to a playoff. I don't care if you tee'd off at 7. If you are leading and want to win the trophy you sit and wait. If not you forfeit your prize should someone equal your score.


----------



## Marshy77 (Mar 13, 2019)

Phil Mickleson is a bit annoying/smug
Some amateur golfers take golf FAR too seriously
I like having a dress code


----------



## Grant85 (Mar 13, 2019)

jamielaing said:



			Countback should be banned as a way of settling draws. It should always come down to a playoff. I don't care if you tee'd off at 7. If you are leading and want to win the trophy you sit and wait. If not you forfeit your prize should someone equal your score.
		
Click to expand...

This is obviously daft and impractical (clearly unpopular though) - but you could have a situation whereby everyone who has a 'good' score can take a swing at a play-off hole, or at the 1st green from 150 yards and leave a wee marker with their ball. So that they could do a closest to the pin to determine the winner.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 13, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			Perhaps that I think that people who continue to insist putting with the flag out is a bit silly, but if that's what they want to do that's fine.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, I will  



jamielaing said:



			Countback should be banned as a way of settling draws. It should always come down to a playoff. I don't care if you tee'd off at 7. If you are leading and want to win the trophy you sit and wait. If not you forfeit your prize should someone equal your score.
		
Click to expand...

Thank God I usually play in the afternoons


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 13, 2019)

Grant85 said:



			This is obviously daft and impractical (clearly unpopular though) - but you could have a situation whereby everyone who has a 'good' score can take a swing at a play-off hole, or at the 1st green from 150 yards and leave a wee marker with their ball. So that they could do a closest to the pin to determine the winner.
		
Click to expand...


Favors low men.   There would be uproar.  Lol


----------



## Lilyhawk (Mar 13, 2019)

drive4show said:



			Thank you, I will  

Click to expand...

And I won't even ask for you to put it back in when it's my turn! I'll just go with the flow! But make no mistake! I will still think you're being a little silly!


----------



## Grant85 (Mar 13, 2019)

garyinderry said:



			Favors low men.   There would be uproar.  Lol
		
Click to expand...

Yes - fair enough. But so does a playoff.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 13, 2019)

One of the biggest reasons for golf clubs not attracting more members is their existing members.


----------



## jamielaing (Mar 13, 2019)

Grant85 said:



			This is obviously daft and impractical (clearly unpopular though) - but you could have a situation whereby everyone who has a 'good' score can take a swing at a play-off hole, or at the 1st green from 150 yards and leave a wee marker with their ball. So that they could do a closest to the pin to determine the winner.
		
Click to expand...

Nope! Playoff. Best score should win, if it's a tie you play more holes to get a winner. My suggestion is unrealistic but look at it this way, it's fairer than an arbitrary way of deciding. If you aren't bothered don't hang about and you are taking the luck of the draw, much like with countback. If you do care, wait. Plus the bar would do well out of it!


----------



## Bxm Foxy (Mar 13, 2019)

1. Golf should be free to all juniors.
2. Rory McIlroy is a bit of a dick.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 13, 2019)

I like Peter Alliss and think he should be on SKY TV 
Pro golfers should have to find their own balls
Pro golfers not shouting fore when required, should be DQ'd


----------



## Grant85 (Mar 13, 2019)

jamielaing said:



			Nope! Playoff. Best score should win, if it's a tie you play more holes to get a winner. My suggestion is unrealistic but look at it this way, it's fairer than an arbitrary way of deciding. If you aren't bothered don't hang about and you are taking the luck of the draw, much like with countback. If you do care, wait. Plus the bar would do well out of it!
		
Click to expand...

Nah - It's not practical or a realistic prospect that clubs would adopt.
People teeing off at 7:30am are just not going to hang about all day and with any midweek medals there would almost certainly not be enough daylight to have a playoff after guys teeing off at 6pm had finished 18.

And what do you do in the situation where the 2 best scores are tied, but neither of them are about for a playoff? 

People know that count back is in operation and the regular competitors are aware for the last 2 or 3 holes that their score there is more important than for the 1st 3 holes.


----------



## fundy (Mar 13, 2019)

When their is a tie, they should use actual handicaps rather than playing handicaps to decide the winner! In the rare event its still a tie then have joint winners


----------



## jamielaing (Mar 13, 2019)

Grant85 said:



			Nah - It's not practical or a realistic prospect that clubs would adopt.
People teeing off at 7:30am are just not going to hang about all day and with any midweek medals there would almost certainly not be enough daylight to have a playoff after guys teeing off at 6pm had finished 18.

And what do you do in the situation where the 2 best scores are tied, but neither of them are about for a playoff?

People know that count back is in operation and the regular competitors are aware for the last 2 or 3 holes that their score there is more important than for the 1st 3 holes.
		
Click to expand...

I know I am being ridiculous. I just hate the way of deciding.


----------



## jamielaing (Mar 13, 2019)

fundy said:



			When their is a tie, they should use actual handicaps rather than playing handicaps to decide the winner! In the rare event its still a tie then have joint winners
		
Click to expand...

That's not a bad option there.


----------



## Bigfoot (Mar 13, 2019)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			Jordan Spieth is carrying my money this week !!

1.  Trump should order anyone at US golf tournaments who shouts 'get in the hole' to be summarily shot on sight
2.  Max handicap to be reinstated to 18
3.  Ban phones on the course
		
Click to expand...


If handicaps are limited to 18 , we can all give up golf, as fees will be so high, that only the mega rich will be able to play. There are a lot of players with handicaps above 18.


----------



## IanM (Mar 13, 2019)

Bigfoot said:



			If handicaps are limited to 18 , we can all give up golf, as fees will be so high, that only the mega rich will be able to play. There are a lot of players with handicaps above 18.
		
Click to expand...


hey, that'll speed up play a bit!


----------



## doublebogey7 (Mar 13, 2019)

Handicap allowance in all formats should be 100%
Flagsticks should always be left in the hole 
We should always play off our exact handicap
Mixed gender competitions should be the norm
Competitions should generally be played in drawn groups


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 13, 2019)

fundy said:



			When their is a tie, they should use actual handicaps rather than playing handicaps to decide the winner! In the rare event its still a tie then have joint winners
		
Click to expand...

What is the difference between an actual h/c and a playing h/c? Is it 0.2, 0.3 etc rather than rounding up or down?

That would work for strokeplay but not stableford, if I have understood it correctly.


----------



## turkish (Mar 13, 2019)

Transgender athletes should only compete in their birth gender- golf included


----------



## fundy (Mar 13, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			What is the difference between an actual h/c and a playing h/c? Is it 0.2, 0.3 etc rather than rounding up or down?

That would work for strokeplay but not stableford, if I have understood it correctly.
		
Click to expand...

You just adjust each stableford score by the difference between actual and playing handicaps in the event of a tie


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 13, 2019)

turkish said:



			Transgender athletes should only compete in their birth gender- golf included
		
Click to expand...

You better run for cover mate


----------



## JamesR (Mar 13, 2019)

They should ban people from marking their ball, and bring back stymies - that'd stop the backstopping controversy

Drops should be done over the shoulder like in the old days, none of this knee height rubbish


----------



## fundy (Mar 13, 2019)

JamesR said:



			They should ban people from marking their ball, and bring back stymies - that'd stop the backstopping controversy

Drops should be done over the shoulder like in the old days, none of this knee height rubbish
		
Click to expand...

Massive fan of the stymie, especially in match play


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 13, 2019)

Not sure if it's unpopular but think it is! Remove handicaps altogether. Play your best, try to beat your previous best and may the best, most skilled, proficient golfer win.

Before I get the "it's about participation" then, also possibly unpopular, I call foul on that much held belief. Look at participation in running and cycling and triathlon. Do the slow athletes get a few miles head start to give them a chance of winning? No. Does that stop them competing. No.

I'd argue in fact that participation would increase as there would be no penalty (ie handicap increase) for playing poorly or playing in poor scoring conditions.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 13, 2019)

Golf is rapidly becoming a game for chavs and yobs.


----------



## IanM (Mar 13, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Not sure if it's unpopular but think it is! Remove handicaps altogether.
		
Click to expand...

That's not as unpopular as you might think!   It'd stop someone I know cheating to keep his handicap down so he can get into scratch opens!


----------



## Bxm Foxy (Mar 13, 2019)

Golf is a game / past time, not a sport.


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 13, 2019)

IanM said:



			That's not as unpopular as you might think!   It'd stop someone I know cheating to keep his handicap down so he can get into scratch opens!  

Click to expand...

 Yep. No more manipulation or bandits. I guess for prestigious competitions you'd have a qualifying criteria just as you do in other sporting events. Either qualifying rounds or an average score to par or something.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Mar 13, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Not sure if it's unpopular but think it is! Remove handicaps altogether. Play your best, try to beat your previous best and may the best, most skilled, proficient golfer win.

Before I get the "it's about participation" then, also possibly unpopular, I call foul on that much held belief. Look at participation in running and cycling and triathlon. Do the slow athletes get a few miles head start to give them a chance of winning? No. Does that stop them competing. No.

I'd argue in fact that participation would increase as there would be no penalty (ie handicap increase) for playing poorly or playing in poor scoring conditions.
		
Click to expand...

So no picking up if you cannot score a point a'la Stableford. Everyone, no matter how good or bad need to hole out to get a score. Now we're talking some serious slow play.


----------



## Crow (Mar 13, 2019)

Modern golf is crap. Obsessed with distance and making the game easy.


----------



## JamesR (Mar 13, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			So no picking up if you cannot score a point a'la Stableford. Everyone, no matter how good or bad need to hole out to get a score. Now we're talking some serious slow play. 

Click to expand...

Perhaps golf isn't the game for those people?


----------



## Bxm Foxy (Mar 13, 2019)

"Better" players are the slowest golfers!


----------



## Lilyhawk (Mar 13, 2019)

JamesR said:



			Perhaps golf isn't the game for those people?
		
Click to expand...

Ha, I'm absolutely certain you're right, but I'm not sure they would take note anyway should this hypothetical new make over be followed through.


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 13, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			So no picking up if you cannot score a point a'la Stableford. Everyone, no matter how good or bad need to hole out to get a score. Now we're talking some serious slow play. 

Click to expand...

Pick up when you've hit double bogey gross?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 13, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Not sure if it's unpopular but think it is! Remove handicaps altogether. Play your best, try to beat your previous best and may the best, most skilled, proficient golfer win.

Before I get the "it's about participation" then, also possibly unpopular, I call foul on that much held belief. Look at participation in running and cycling and triathlon. Do the slow athletes get a few miles head start to give them a chance of winning? No. Does that stop them competing. No.

I'd argue in fact that participation would increase as there would be no penalty (ie handicap increase) for playing poorly or playing in poor scoring conditions.
		
Click to expand...

This thread is all about posts like this so no wish to derail. However, I would still turn up and play golf but would not enter comps. Why pay a fee into a pot that I am guaranteed not to win? The prize pot for the winner would drop to a feeble amount very quickly. No issue with this but there would be a consequence that low h/c may not like.


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 13, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			This thread is all about posts like this so no wish to derail. However, I would still turn up and play golf but would not enter comps. Why pay a fee into a pot that I am guaranteed not to win? The prize pot for the winner would drop to a feeble amount very quickly. No issue with this but there would be a consequence that low h/c may not like.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure overall that would be the case once mindsets changed. Entry into road races and tris etc is really expensive and yet the slow-boats still enter for the experience and opportunity to try to beat their pb...

Anyone know why we have handicaps in golf? Apart from horse racing is there anything similar in other sports?


----------



## JamesR (Mar 13, 2019)

Right, I've had enough of these people agreeing with each other:

- Parkland courses are better than Links

- Parkland courses are more difficult because the swirling wind has more of an impact

- Mark Roe is a great commentator


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 13, 2019)

Over 65s should not have to read all these posts in 1 day to keep up.


----------



## duncan mackie (Mar 13, 2019)

Gross events at club level are really a pointless sop to the lower handicap players - the 'best' golfer at any club is already posted on a board (called the master handicap list) for everyone to see, at any time - give them a prize each year.

For everyone else there are handicap competitions where players try to play better than their proven underlying capability.


----------



## Bxm Foxy (Mar 13, 2019)

jim8flog said:



			Over 65s should not have to read all these posts in 1 day to keep up.
		
Click to expand...

Over 65's shouldn't be allowed to play golf


----------



## JamesR (Mar 13, 2019)

MendieGK said:



			...
C) Which side of the draw you are on plays way too much of a part in decicdkng the winner of the Open
		
Click to expand...

Didn't Speith comment on this by stating that the Open becomes the easiest major to win, due to the fact that half the field can be blown away in the first 2 days as a result of the weather.


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 13, 2019)

Bxm Foxy said:



			Over 65's shouldn't be allowed to play golf 

Click to expand...

Over 65s should not be forced to play with young uns who think a 4 hour round is playing quickly.


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 13, 2019)

JamesR said:



			Didn't Speith comment on this by stating that the Open becomes the easiest major to win, due to the fact that half the field can be blown away in the first 2 days as a result of the weather.
		
Click to expand...

In last few years, Rory (and often tiger) get screwed relentlessly with the draw.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 13, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			I'm not sure overall that would be the case once mindsets changed. Entry into road races and tris etc is really expensive and yet the slow-boats still enter for the experience and opportunity to try to beat their pb...

Anyone know why we have handicaps in golf? Apart from horse racing is there anything similar in other sports?
		
Click to expand...

I agree, it is pretty unique in human only sports.

I am not sure people would change. Most people at our place don't bother entering the club championship, a scratch event, for example. I can arrange to play golf with people and not enter comps, it is still fun. Runners can run on their own but running in a race is collectively nicer and the route is laid out for you, it would not be normally (my wife does park runs, runs in a womens group). A golf course is always laid out so I don't need to enter a comp to play it. I guess my point is, by all means remove h/c and have the best golfer win. Just don't expect many people to chuck money into the pot for the 4-5 who will clean up every week. The novelty of that will soon wear off.

(I have no issue with gross and net prizes by the way. I won a Saturday comp last year and found it embarrassing that my score, in reality, was worse than 10 others. My sporting head says that is wrong so I can see where you are coming from. Anyway, I don't want to derail the thread, it is good fun . It is like The Purge but golf related)


----------



## Lilyhawk (Mar 13, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			I'm not sure overall that would be the case once mindsets changed. Entry into road races and tris etc is really expensive and yet the slow-boats still enter for the experience and opportunity to try to beat their pb...

Anyone know why we have handicaps in golf? Apart from horse racing is there anything similar in other sports?
		
Click to expand...

As a gambling man, I'd be happy to go with what @Lord Tyrion says. I'd keep on playing as well, but wouldn't enter any comps if I knew before it's even started that I cannot win. I've no idea why we have handicaps in golf, but I'm very glad we do, and my only argument is that this is the only game that I could enjoy together with friends/family that are no where near the same ability than me, no matter if that means that I'm the better one or not in the ball.

And this being written in the least confrontational way possible! I'm not trying to stir things up!


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 13, 2019)

This is a popular thread!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 13, 2019)

JamesR said:



			Right, I've had enough of these people agreeing with each other:

- Parkland courses are better than Links

- Parkland courses are more difficult because the swirling wind has more of an impact

- Mark Roe is a great commentator
		
Click to expand...

Now you're talking.......!!!!!!!


----------



## Lilyhawk (Mar 13, 2019)

It certainly is a topic that divides on this forum at least...

I enjoy watching some of Mark Crossfields videos...


----------



## Bxm Foxy (Mar 13, 2019)

MendieGK said:



			In last few years, Rory (and often tiger) get screwed relentlessly with the draw.
		
Click to expand...

Good.


----------



## fundy (Mar 13, 2019)

JamesR said:



			Right, I've had enough of these people agreeing with each other:

- Parkland courses are better than Links

- Parkland courses are more difficult because the swirling wind has more of an impact

- *Mark Roe is a great commentator*

Click to expand...

We have a winner lol


----------



## turkish (Mar 13, 2019)

JamesR said:



			- Mark Roe is a great commentator
		
Click to expand...

Right you!!! Now youâ€™re just trying to be controversial


----------



## DRW (Mar 13, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			I'm not sure overall that would be the case once mindsets changed. Entry into road races and tris etc is really expensive and yet the slow-boats still enter for the experience and opportunity to try to beat their pb...

Anyone know why we have handicaps in golf? Apart from horse racing is there anything *similar in other sports*?
		
Click to expand...

Snooker has handicaps, think Darts do as well.


----------



## fundy (Mar 13, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			I'm not sure overall that would be the case once mindsets changed. Entry into road races and tris etc is really expensive and yet the slow-boats still enter for the experience and opportunity to try to beat their pb...

Anyone know why we have handicaps in golf? *Apart from horse racing is there anything similar in other sports*?
		
Click to expand...


You get them but not to the same level. Have certainly played snooker and darts with handicaps. Have seen headstarts in races to make them a handicap too. But none are ingrained or as relied upon as they are in golf for sure


----------



## Bxm Foxy (Mar 13, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			It certainly is a topic that divides on this forum at least...

I enjoy watching some of Mark Crossfields videos...

View attachment 26803

Click to expand...

Coach Lockey is a cracking golfer


----------



## Cherry13 (Mar 13, 2019)

links courses are over rated and playing in windy conditions is rubbish.  

Any technology which makes the game easier should be allowed, wind indicator on phone, slope measures etc etc.  

All tee times should have a minimum gap of 10 minutes. 

Slow play is caused by the â€˜seriousâ€™ golfer not related to handicap.


----------



## duncan mackie (Mar 13, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Anyone know why we have handicaps in golf? Apart from horse racing is there anything similar in other sports?
		
Click to expand...

Firstly there are handicap systems in many sports, and pastimes, from squash to snooker etc they work to varying degrees in their objective of enabling fair competition across different capabilities.

In golf, before professionals or handicaps, the club secretary (basically a pro as we know know them) would allocate strokes in every match that went out - based on his knowledge of the players capabilities. All golf was match play.
Stroke play came in amongst the professionals first and handicapping got added at club level to facilitate competition...and took off from there.
You need to look no further than the objectives of the WHS for it's purpose still - to facilitate fair competition across the widest possible group's (capability/geography/etc).
I don't share your view that the removal of handicapping as we know it wouldn't impact grass roots golf - I believe it would devastate it. For the vast majority of those who play golf at a club they do so in order to have a handicap and compete in match and competition golf (inc swindles, roll ups, etc etc). Even like minded people who get together to play from time to time go out of their way to use handicapping (societies). Remove handicapping and you remove most of the reason for being a club member - you can go off and play most courses as a small group nowadays anyway; and that would get easier of course....
At club level it's handicapping that holds it all together - the good golfers can just head of to the professional ranks, and they even get paid for their success!


----------



## Dasit (Mar 13, 2019)

Scrap seniors section of club
They should not be allowed to book out the tees and have their own comps weekly
The guys who in their 30s and 40s don't get this special treatment and usually pay the same or more to play.

Stop ramming women's pro golf down our throats
Men like watching sport a lot more than women like watching it. My girlfriend plays golf but would rather watch chick flicks on netflix than women hitting a golf ball around some courses she will never play.


----------



## Dogma (Mar 13, 2019)

Patrick Reed is a really nice guy.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 13, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I agree, it is pretty unique in human only sports.

I am not sure people would change. Most people at our place don't bother entering the club championship, a scratch event, for example. I can arrange to play golf with people and not enter comps, it is still fun. Runners can run on their own but running in a race is collectively nicer and the route is laid out for you, it would not be normally (my wife does park runs, runs in a womens group). A golf course is always laid out so I don't need to enter a comp to play it. I guess my point is, by all means remove h/c and have the best golfer win. Just don't expect many people to chuck money into the pot for the 4-5 who will clean up every week. The novelty of that will soon wear off.

(I have no issue with gross and net prizes by the way. I won a Saturday comp last year and found it embarrassing that my score, in reality, was worse than 10 others. My sporting head says that is wrong so I can see where you are coming from. Anyway, I don't want to derail the thread, it is good fun . It is like The Purge but golf related)
		
Click to expand...

i expect though that you are fine with all the low handicaps that chuck money into the comp every week without a hope in hells chance of winning


----------



## Jamesbrown (Mar 13, 2019)

1. Shafts are not the engine of the club.
2. Shafts do not provide you with low/high spin or low/high trajectory. 
3. Golf is not a social game. if you find time to talk, the course is empty or your slow.
4. Slow golfers should be banned and placed on a register. Like pub watch, or sex offenders.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 13, 2019)

Ban playing through. Rounds would be so much less stressful without people bombing up behind in an attempt to get a 4 ball round in under 3 hours on a busy weekend. You are out in the fresh air with mates playing golf, enjoy it.


----------



## DRW (Mar 13, 2019)

People who have ever shanked a ball, should not be allowed out on the course full stop. They are dangerous to get on the wrong side of


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 13, 2019)

Jacket and tie should be worn AT ALL TIMES in EVERY clubhouse.


----------



## Bxm Foxy (Mar 13, 2019)

drive4show said:



			Jacket and tie should be worn AT ALL TIMES in EVERY clubhouse.
		
Click to expand...

With a pair of sports shorts and flip-flops.


----------



## Dibby (Mar 13, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I agree, it is pretty unique in human only sports.

I am not sure people would change. Most people at our place don't bother entering the club championship, a scratch event, for example. I can arrange to play golf with people and not enter comps, it is still fun. Runners can run on their own but running in a race is collectively nicer and the route is laid out for you, it would not be normally (my wife does park runs, runs in a womens group). A golf course is always laid out so I don't need to enter a comp to play it. I guess my point is, by all means remove h/c and have the best golfer win. Just don't expect many people to chuck money into the pot for the 4-5 who will clean up every week. The novelty of that will soon wear off.

(I have no issue with gross and net prizes by the way. I won a Saturday comp last year and found it embarrassing that my score, in reality, was worse than 10 others. My sporting head says that is wrong so I can see where you are coming from. Anyway, I don't want to derail the thread, it is good fun . It is like The Purge but golf related)
		
Click to expand...

In most other sports, you get round the situation by having different divisions of competition.

Examples:
Sunday league sides typically don't play premiership teams.
In cycling, you still have categories of rider, and prizes for those categories.
In combat and strength sport you have weight categories. 

I'm also not sure you can compare triathlons, road races etc.. with golf, as part of the novelty is having a closed course to race on, in golf you already have a closed course, so why would you pay more to play with strangers and have no hope of winning, when you can do the same with your mates without paying the entry fee?


----------



## IanM (Mar 13, 2019)

Jamesbrown said:



			4. Slow golfers should be banned and placed on a register. Like pub watch, or sex offenders.
		
Click to expand...

Number 4 made me laugh at loud!


----------



## Mudball (Mar 13, 2019)

Rory is past his prime...


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 13, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			I'm not sure overall that would be the case once mindsets changed. Entry into road races and tris etc is really expensive and yet the slow-boats still enter for the experience and opportunity to try to beat their pb...

Anyone know why we have handicaps in golf? Apart from horse racing is there anything similar in other sports?
		
Click to expand...

  Road cycling still run categories, doesn't it?

used to be  cat'1,2,3 and Vets/Juniors and you had to score enough point each year to keep your car statues or move into the next.  most races separately apart from some races were 3rd and juniors or 3rds and vets some of which were restricted gears. is afar as i remember no one wanted to be in the higher categories, you strove to be in the low, there was no expectation to win despite being crap in cycling


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 13, 2019)

It impossible to tell the difference in feel between forged and cast golf clubs, if they have the same basic design.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 13, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			i expect though that you are fine with all the low handicaps that chuck money into the comp every week without a hope in hells chance of winning

Click to expand...

Of course they have a chance of winning, they often do. Going off my own club the people coming away with arm loads of trophies on presentation night were the best players in the club, not the high h/c. They come away with the odd one but it is the team players who scoop the most. 

No one forces anyone to enter any comp, it is all optional


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 13, 2019)

Elevensport actually did a decent job... people were just stubborn old gits


----------



## Imurg (Mar 13, 2019)

drive4show said:



			Jacket and tie should be worn AT ALL TIMES in EVERY clubhouse.
		
Click to expand...

So......
Jacket around your waist with arms tied in a knot plus tie performing the sweatband/bandana function....
I could pull that off....


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 13, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Of course they have a chance of winning, they often do. Going off my own club the people coming away with arm loads of trophies on presentation night were the best players in the club, not the high h/c. They come away with the odd one but it is the team players who scoop the most.

No one forces anyone to enter any comp, it is all optional
		
Click to expand...

so would you then if there were no handicaps

you are more or less saying anyone thats not very good is only playing so they can win thanks to the handicap system?


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 13, 2019)

Cheating is more common than anyone is comfortable admitting................


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 13, 2019)

bluewolf said:



			Cheating is more common than anyone is comfortable admitting................
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s only cheating if your caught ðŸ¤ªðŸ˜‚


----------



## bobmac (Mar 13, 2019)

People should ignore the par/stroke index of a hole and just play it the best you can.
Any other approach will limit your potential to be a better player


----------



## Lilyhawk (Mar 13, 2019)

drive4show said:



			Jacket and tie should be worn AT ALL TIMES in EVERY clubhouse.
		
Click to expand...




Bxm Foxy said:



			With a pair of sports shorts and flip-flops.
		
Click to expand...

And black socks as the final touch.


----------



## Curls (Mar 13, 2019)

1. Every course should have a Marshall. Not a course Marshall, a US Marshall.

2. Other than matchplay, 4 balls should be banned at the weekend 

3. Foursomes is brilliant 

4. Paige Spiranic is an awesome golfer 

5. Patrick Reed is sound


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 13, 2019)

anyone that doesn't get or like links courses should be shot a dawn along with those who think the open should be held on a parkland course.

and anyone who can't get get below an 18 handicap after at least 3 years playing is deported to the colonies


----------



## Robin Hood (Mar 13, 2019)

A chipper in the bag is compulsory.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 13, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			and anyone who can't get get below an 18 handicap after at least 3 years playing is deported to the colonies
		
Click to expand...

Does that include Scotland?


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 13, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Does that include Scotland?
		
Click to expand...

yes, if you mean  deported or no if you sending mean them here.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 13, 2019)

Robin Hood said:



			A chipper in the bag is compulsory.
		
Click to expand...

wouldn't it get cold and make your bag greasy ?


----------



## Ross61 (Mar 13, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			anyone who can't get get below an 18 handicap after at least 3 years playing is deported to the colonies
		
Click to expand...

That sounds great! Golf in the colonies will be really enjoyable without all the grumpy wingers. Stress free golf with friends that donâ€™t go on about which side of the tee you stand and how they lost because a crow flapped itâ€™s wings when they were on their downswing.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 13, 2019)

Ross61 said:



			That sounds great! Golf in the colonies will be really enjoyable without all the grumpy wingers. Stress free golf with friends that donâ€™t go on about which side of the tee you stand and how they lost because a crow flapped itâ€™s wings when they were on their downswing.
		
Click to expand...

I miss hit a drive last Friday, not a bad shot just off line and the 7 handicapper was like oh Iâ€™m sorry was that me talking.. genuinely it didnâ€™t bother me .. I can play through background noise.. just not say if a shotgun went off midswing


----------



## rksquire (Mar 13, 2019)

1. McIlroy is the most naturally gifted player in the world today
2. Too much time in the gym drastically changes your swing
3. Suitable golf attire should be limited to footwear only.
4. Golf technology doesn't sufficiently progress so far year on year, throughout the manufacturers, to justify new equipment every single year
5. At amateur level, paying anything over Â£2 a ball means your handicap is also your IQ
6. Everybody outside the pro ranks should be allowed one declared 'Mulligan' per round.
7. There is nothing wrong with Sarah Stirks hair.
8. The Masters _is_ awesome and possibly the best of the Majors.
9. New players to the game should _not _leave the driver in the bag.
10. Justin Rose has an awkward confidence and it sort of makes me feel uncomfortable.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 13, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			so would you then if there were no handicaps

you are more or less saying anyone thats not very good is only playing so they can win thanks to the handicap system?
		
Click to expand...

Clearly a high handicapper is not going to win a scratch comp, neither is a mid handicapper, so whilst both groups would carry on playing golf they are unlikely to enter those comps. The system levels the playing field and yes that is pretty unfair on good players. However, the alternative is a weekend comp with only 10-12 players entering and 60+ people playing golf but not in the comp. The handicap system is a necessary evil. 

How many golfers play in your comps at a weekend now? Realistically how many do you think would enter if it was scratch golf every week? The lack of clubs offering only scratch golf suggest it would be a killer for clubs.


----------



## NWJocko (Mar 13, 2019)

- Justin Rose is one of the most insincere, arrogant golfers on the planet.  For sure.

- Rory McIlroy at his best is not "head and shoulders" above everyone else regardless of how often Sky claim he is

- The whole "Postman" thing with Poulter is cringeworthy and embarrassing

- All weekend competition times should be available to any members (i.e. not limited to men only)


----------



## HamiltonGuy (Mar 13, 2019)

I donâ€™t get the max handicaps of 18 thing. If you are crap, injured, old etc itâ€™s handicap relevant. Why lose more people from the game due to it being uncompetitive 

1. Slow players should have their own course. On the moon. I donâ€™t care you can spend all Saturday on the course, so can I but I donâ€™t want to. I want a pint or go for dinner but Iâ€™ve also got work on Monday. Stop being bloody selfish if youâ€™re walking 360 twice on that putt and you 3 putt it again Iâ€™m firing a ball at you. 
2. Hats not allowed in the clubhouse is stupid. Itâ€™s a golf hat. 
3. Iâ€™ll change my shoes where I like. I do it in the changing room at my course as I have a locker. Elsewhere this isnâ€™t the case.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 13, 2019)

Jaguar cars are not all they're cracked up to be.
You can get safe bargains on eBay
Dress codes are elitist
Links golf is overrated
Just because someone does something one way doesn't make it right or the norm.
Anyone who says they're a good driver probably isn't.
Not enough people work to the principle of Just because I can it doesn't mean I should.
Playing golf in high winds isn't fun.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 13, 2019)

HamiltonGuy said:



			3. Iâ€™ll change my shoes where I like. I do it in the changing room at my course as I have a locker. Elsewhere this isnâ€™t the case.
		
Click to expand...

If anyone says anything just go into your car and change your shoes there.. canâ€™t tell you what to do in your car ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Slime (Mar 13, 2019)

I love diesel cars.
I don't love electric cars.
I love cars that turn fuel into noise.
Slow golf is okay.
I love playing in the wind.
Jeremy Clarkson and Peter Alliss are great and always make me laugh.
I like Keegan Bradley but don't like Tiger Woods.




I voted 'Leave'.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 13, 2019)

Slime said:



			I love diesel cars.
I don't love electric cars.
I love cars that turn fuel into noise.
Slow golf is okay.
I love playing in the wind.
Jeremy Clarkson and Peter Alliss are great and always make me laugh.
I like Keegan Bradley but don't like Tiger Woods.




I voted 'Leave'.  

Click to expand...

That last point is popular with 52% of the country ðŸ˜‚


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 13, 2019)

Thereâ€™s nothing wrong with golf shirts that donâ€™t have a collar (ala Tiger)


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 13, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			It impossible to tell the difference in feel between forged and cast golf clubs, if they have the same basic design.
		
Click to expand...

 Yep the ones from China go just as far as the ones from America. About 20-30  yards in my experience


----------



## davemc1 (Mar 13, 2019)

Thereâ€™s a lot of knobs on the golf monthly forum


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 13, 2019)

PXG are overpriced and over hyped and perform no better than any other club on the market


----------



## fundy (Mar 13, 2019)

Comfortably more than half of the posters on this thread dont understand the word Unpopular 

Oops that includes me too now hehe


----------



## tugglesf239 (Mar 13, 2019)

New mizuno Mp irons are â€œclickyâ€ and feel like pings compared to old models

Odyssey putters are gash in comparison to Scottieâ€™s.

Bryson dechambles is not â€˜goodâ€™ for growing the game.

Nick Faldo has more personality than most other British golfers of his era.

Peter Ailis is a bonafide legend of our game and is the greatest golf commentator of all time.

Whacky golf attire which screams â€œIâ€™m such a personality!! Lolzâ€ is only worn to make up for a sheer lack of personality by the owner.

Letting a group of female golfers play through stings the pride a little, even though it is absolutely the correct thing to do if your group is dithering. â˜ºï¸

(I do do this before anyone jumps down my neck. I mean come on. Itâ€™s the bloody 90â€™s man ðŸ˜‰)


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 13, 2019)

No one makes better clubs tnan Ping.
The Scots don't pay anywhere near enough for their golf.
Low handicappers bleat too much.
Stableford is the true form of golf.


----------



## drdel (Mar 13, 2019)

Golf trollies should be fitted with...

1. Full weather station: wind speed, direction, slope etc. red laser aiming line, 
2. GPS.
3. Red, orange, green lights for Red = slow play, Orange = falling behind, Green = on the pace
4. Automatic GPS based shot recording
5. Voice operated Rules checker.
6. "Deliveroo" on-course supply of Bacon butties and beverages
7. Electircal connection for heated/cooled gloves


----------



## huds1475 (Mar 13, 2019)

MendieGK said:



			Great start. 1 reply questioning my opinions ðŸ™„
		
Click to expand...

Unbelievable!

Can't see the post you mention. Validates my blocking strategy ðŸ‘

1. People should be made to carry in the winter, if physically able.
2. We'd all be better off without TeeOffTimes and their like 
3. Golfers should be encouraged to report slow players. 3 separate reports and you get a free education session from Pro. Another three get a weeks ban


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 13, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Clearly a high handicapper is not going to win a scratch comp, neither is a mid handicapper, so whilst both groups would carry on playing golf they are unlikely to enter those comps. The system levels the playing field and yes that is pretty unfair on good players. However, the alternative is a weekend comp with only 10-12 players entering and 60+ people playing golf but not in the comp. The handicap system is a necessary evil.

How many golfers play in your comps at a weekend now? Realistically how many do you think would enter if it was scratch golf every week? The lack of clubs offering only scratch golf suggest it would be a killer for clubs.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™d join a scratch only club ðŸ˜ƒðŸ¤·ðŸ½â€â™‚ï¸

Handicaps encourage mediocrity imo.

â€˜Youâ€™re not very good, thatâ€™s ok have a 25 handicap to make you feel better and like you can competeâ€™

Unf


huds1475 said:



			Unbelievable!

Can't see the post you mention. Validates my blocking strategy ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

haha. This thread has gone really well, people have taken it the right way. Just a bit of fun.


----------



## TheDiablo (Mar 13, 2019)

Rory got incredibly lucky to emerge at the time of the weakest fields in the last 20 years. If he was 5 years younger he'd have maybe 1 major. 

Justin Thomas is overrated.


----------



## fundy (Mar 13, 2019)

MendieGK said:



			Iâ€™d join a scratch only club ðŸ˜ƒðŸ¤·ðŸ½â€â™‚ï¸

Handicaps encourage mediocrity imo.

â€˜Youâ€™re not very good, thatâ€™s ok have a 25 handicap to make you feel better and like you can competeâ€™

Unf

haha. This thread has gone really well, people have taken it the right way. Just a bit of fun.
		
Click to expand...


youll be telling us you want 14 longest drive comps in each comp too next lol ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


----------



## Robster59 (Mar 13, 2019)

Scotty Cameron's are overhyped, overpriced copies of other putters that have come before them
Nomadic golfers should pay double the visitors green fee of people who are members of clubs
The closure of some golf clubs is better for the long term future of the game
I prefer the look of cavity backs to blades


----------



## TheDiablo (Mar 13, 2019)

Le Golf National was a terrible set up for the Ryder Cup. 

Great course for it, but set up awfully.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 13, 2019)

MendieGK said:



			Iâ€™d join a scratch only club ðŸ˜ƒðŸ¤·ðŸ½â€â™‚ï¸

Handicaps encourage mediocrity imo.

â€˜Youâ€™re not very good, thatâ€™s ok have a 25 handicap to make you feel better and like you can competeâ€™

Unf

haha. This thread has gone really well, people have taken it the right way. Just a bit of fun.
		
Click to expand...

too true,  without the handicap system there would be no bandits, no, i can't win a comps because i'm sheer hite, the best player would win simples. not Me of course i'm dire, but it would not stop me sticking my Â£3 in every week because i love playing comps and trying to shoot my best score. Too may feel the handicap system is there to make them competitive with zero improvement...

no more comps where  a guy off + shoots and amazing score only to be piped by joe highhandicap off 25 shooting 90 and winning


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 13, 2019)

backwoodsman said:



			No one makes better clubs tnan Ping.
The Scots don't pay anywhere near enough for their golf.
Low handicappers bleat too much.
Stableford is the true form of golf.
		
Click to expand...

apart from the ping of course


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 13, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Clearly a high handicapper is not going to win a scratch comp, neither is a mid handicapper, so whilst both groups would carry on playing golf they are unlikely to enter those comps. The system levels the playing field and yes that is pretty unfair on good players. However, the alternative is a weekend comp with only 10-12 players entering and 60+ people playing golf but not in the comp. The handicap system is a necessary evil.

How many golfers play in your comps at a weekend now? Realistically how many do you think would enter if it was scratch golf every week? The lack of clubs offering only scratch golf suggest it would be a killer for clubs.
		
Click to expand...

70 -100 more for the silver trophies
as for if it were scratch only, same because i'd imagine most at my club enjoy playing and are not interested in entering because they can win because of their handicaps

all about playing not the results or lack of them


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 13, 2019)

Ross61 said:



			That sounds great! Golf in the colonies will be really enjoyable without all the grumpy wingers. Stress free golf with friends that donâ€™t go on about which side of the tee you stand and how they lost because a crow flapped itâ€™s wings when they were on their downswing.
		
Click to expand...

not me dear boy the marching band of the Scots guards could be banging away and it wouldn't bother me


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 13, 2019)

Ban people from talking in stableford points when it's a stroke play competition.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 13, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Ban people from talking in stableford points when it's a stroke play competition.
		
Click to expand...

And also the "with xx number of blobs!"


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 13, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Ban people from talking in stableford points when it's a stroke play competition.
		
Click to expand...

Stableford is also strokeplay ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚. (Couldnâ€™t resist ðŸ˜€)


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 13, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Stableford is also strokeplay ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

It's ok I can handle getting questioned, no toys out the pram here. 

You enter a stableford comp, you score in points. You enter a stroke play comp let's just stick to tallying up the score. No point to conversions!

ðŸ‘


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 13, 2019)

All players should stand in HNSP at all times


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 13, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			It's ok I can handle getting questioned, no toys out the pram here.

You enter a stableford comp, you score in points. You enter a stroke play comp let's just stick to tallying up the score. No point to conversions!

ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Strokeplay =Medal , Stableford, Bogey

Matchplay is obviously a match against an opponent 

So Medal is what you are talking about


----------



## Imurg (Mar 13, 2019)

upsidedown said:



			All players should stand in HNSP at all times 

Click to expand...

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 13, 2019)

People who shout â€œ get in the holeâ€ on a par five tee.
High cappers and anyone else who tell me what I am doing wrong in my swing.


----------



## rosecott (Mar 13, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Strokeplay =Medal , Stableford, Bogey

Matchplay is obviously a match against an opponent

*So Medal is what you are talking about[*/QUOTE]

Of course you mean "regular strokeplay",
		
Click to expand...


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 13, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			apart from the ping of course

Click to expand...

 And there was me just about to put up that posts #152 onwards prove point 3 ðŸ˜

Forgot to include
36 points with 3 blobs is  way better than 37 points with none.


----------



## IainP (Mar 13, 2019)

The term "clutch" has no place in any discussion about golf ðŸ™‚


----------



## Wolf (Mar 13, 2019)

1. Rory got lucky that his peak period coincided when there was no real stand out players to contest the same events.
2. Rory is a bit of a dick and I can't particularly stand him
3. Links golf, and golf courses are overrated 
4. The Open is the least entertaining major.
5. Augusta is a glorified field.. 
6. US Open is the best major and toughest test of golf, of all 4 majors.
7. Dress codes should be abolished as they're ridiculously old fashioned
8. Seperate tee times for age or gender should be scrapped. 
9. Peter Allis and Mark Roe should be made to retire from commentating 
10. The Players is the best tour event of the year by far.

Just realised I could go on all day ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Gopher (Mar 13, 2019)

Take away the history element and St Andrews wouldn't be a top 100 course

.


----------



## Captainron (Mar 13, 2019)

Liverpoolphil is actually a nice guy


----------



## 4LEX (Mar 13, 2019)

The US PGA Championship should have it's major status taken away. They didn't create the game and shouldn't have 75% of the majors.


----------



## richart (Mar 13, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Liverpoolphil is actually a nice guy
		
Click to expand...

Just choked on a werther. 

 You will be telling me next that you are a steady golfer, and LQ favours a high ball flight.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 13, 2019)

4LEX said:



			The US PGA Championship should have it's major status taken away. They didn't create the game and shouldn't have 75% of the majors.
		
Click to expand...

I think they should have one that travels the world, Australia,Mainland Europe Asia etc.


----------



## richart (Mar 13, 2019)

No man should get more than one shot a hole.
No one should change in the car park
Bar levies are a good thing.
No one should use iron covers
Halfway huts are your friend
The sausage bap at the halfway hut at Sunningdale is not that great.
New course is better than Old at Sunningdale.
17th at St Andrews is a great hole, though not from new back tee.


----------



## Green Man (Mar 13, 2019)

1. Competitions should have a max handicap of 18.
2. If you have been playing golf for more than two years and your handicap is over 24 you should find another hobby.
3. If you have been playing golf for more than three years and your handicap is over 18 you should find another hobby.
4. I hate playing with golfers over 18 handicap.
5. Clubs should monitor slow play and ban players who are regular offenders.
6. Women are a menace on the golf course and take far too long.
7. Callaway golf clubs are rubbish. Ping are beginners clubs.
8. Having any wood over a 5 wood is wrong.


----------



## 6535 (Mar 13, 2019)

All rounds should be over 4hrs no matter how many are playing. 
Every player to have an extended PSR. 
Go back to flag out on greens. 
No relaxing of the dress code on course, NO shorts to be worn on the course. 
If you canâ€™t be without your phone and converse with your pp then you got no reason to be on the course. 
Get rid of one of the majors in the US and have a world travelling major instead. 
Once you hit 50 you should be classed as a senior like on the tours to enter senior comps.


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 13, 2019)

There should be a windmill on the 18th hole.

If you have not finished your round in four hours you should have to walk off the course with the score you have.

Walking your dog whilst playing golf should be allowed.

No breast feeding whilst playing golf.

Shorts are compulsory from March to November. Unless you prefer skirts.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 13, 2019)

I think these responses should be collated and sent to the R&A for inclusion in the next rule changes ðŸ¤£


----------



## turkish (Mar 13, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			If you have not finished your round in four hours you should have to walk off the course with the score you have.
		
Click to expand...

So increasing your chances of winning?


----------



## rosecott (Mar 13, 2019)

drive4show said:



			I think these responses should be collated and sent to the R&A for inclusion in the next rule changes ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

Oi. Pay attention and read my post #49


----------



## Captainron (Mar 13, 2019)

richart said:



			Just choked on a werther.

You will be telling me next that you are a steady golfer, and LQ favours a high ball flight.
		
Click to expand...

You should see him hit it with his lady flex shafts!! Itâ€™s now above knee height


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 13, 2019)

I should be able to allocate my handicap strokes to whichever holes I choose.

So I can choose to keep my 8 nett 7 as an 8 nett 8, but swap to a 4 nett 3 becoming a 4 nett 2. Would be a fair way to balance my lack of ability against those of better talent.


----------



## TreeSeeker (Mar 13, 2019)

backwoodsman said:



			I should be able to allocate my handicap strokes to whichever holes I choose.

So I can choose to keep my 8 nett 7 as an 8 nett 8, but swap to a 4 nett 3 becoming a 4 nett 2. Would be a fair way to balance my lack of ability against those of better talent.
		
Click to expand...

God i'd never lose with this on the card haha  lets get it put in place


----------



## Tab373 (Mar 14, 2019)

pro golfers should be allowed to wear shorts
when members die i dont want another bench with there name on
all golf should be on sky as the BBC are not up to it
if i win a long drive comp i dont want a driver as a prize
i enjoy reading todays golfer mag more tham GM


----------



## Tab373 (Mar 14, 2019)

Forgot one
Seniors  should pay more as they play the most


----------



## HamiltonGuy (Mar 14, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			That last point is popular with 52% of the country ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

It was at the time not sure those figures would be the same now


----------



## GolfingPastor (Mar 14, 2019)

1. After letting players through, they are banned from practice swings and should jog after each shot until 2 holes clear

2. Weird shot routines should be left to Owen Farrell and Dan Biggar


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 14, 2019)

Homers videos are Actually interesting.. his delivery is better than rick shiels â€œoh this is interestingâ€


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 14, 2019)

I think Radar Reilly is a gem of a commentator


----------



## Piece (Mar 14, 2019)

Bit late to the party:

1. Fixation with fast play is killing the game, not slow play
2. Ban going back to reload off tee or last played from. Drop there and then with 1 or 2 shots pen.
3. Friendly games have the same rights as comps - e.g. no right of way to come through or off the first tee
4. Yellow and black balls are the best


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 14, 2019)

Woods will win another major
Rory won't win another major
There is no difference between stableford and medal. You still have to get it around the course in as few shots as possible


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 14, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			If you have not finished your round in four hours you should have to walk off the course with the score you have.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds great to me! So if I only get 15 holes in, I could walk off having shot 75!


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 14, 2019)

Tab373 said:



			Forgot one
Seniors  should pay more as they play the most
		
Click to expand...

They didnâ€™t play the most when they were working though.


----------



## Britishshooting (Mar 14, 2019)

Right... I've got my flannel for all the excrament thats going to be chucked at me for this...

The Players is a Major.....


----------



## SGC001 (Mar 14, 2019)

The Old Course isn't fit to host a mens major. It should be taken off the rota and become the home of the womens british open.

Stableford and Par comps aren't golf and should be limited to society play only.

Your handicap should be your best ever score.

Matchplay and strokeplay handicap alterations should return to the figures before the full and 90% nonesense obtained unscientifically from strokeplay data

A bogey system is needed in the current system and tee ratings need to come in last century.

Pace of play should be assesed as a single during handicap assesment and tee times allocated like swimming lanes. If u can finish in under an hour u can tee off before 7, under 90mins before 8, under 2 hours 9 a.m, over 2 hours after 5pm.


----------



## IanG (Mar 14, 2019)

Ban rules officials giving Pro's rulings on the course - players can learn the rules just like we have to. 

Abolish 'best inward 9' as a tie breaker - in event of a tie, low handicapper wins - they've played the better golf. 

Only slim people under age 25 with handicaps less than 5 can wear white trousers.  

Reduce number of allowed clubs from 14 to 10 - reduces cost of golf and confusion. Learn the joy of a 3/4 feel shot.  

Ban distance measuring devices and detailed course guides for home course players - being good at judging distances is an integral skill of the game. 

Scrap gender distinction in tees - oldies (of which I'll be one soon enough) need all the help they can get to keep enjoying the game.


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 14, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Sounds great to me! So if I only get 15 holes in, I could walk off having shot 75! 

Click to expand...

Or 14 points ðŸ˜


----------



## mister v (Mar 14, 2019)

1) commercial breaks during golf should be limited to 2 in an hour
2) TV towers should all have an SAS sniper with his gun trained on the crowd and as soon as he hears the "G" of get in the hole they should be dropped like liquid
3) you have 40 seconds to play your shot, but you can buy another 40 seconds for a 1 stroke penalty


----------



## IanG (Mar 14, 2019)

mister v said:



			2) TV towers should all have an SAS sniper with his gun trained on the crowd and as soon as he hears the "G" of get in the hole they should be dropped like liquid
		
Click to expand...

please please please make it so..........


----------



## Slime (Mar 14, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			That last point is popular with 52% of the country ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

But not too popular around where I live.


----------



## Scozzy (Mar 14, 2019)

Can people stop banging on about "new ball flight laws" .. drives me nuts!! It's physics you numpty it's always been there!!! Just because we didn't have trackman back in the day doesn't mean it never happened!!! There is no new" law" just new information,evidence that we can use for our benefit,if of course you can hit the sweet spot every time... anyone?


----------



## mister v (Mar 14, 2019)

IanG said:



			please please please make it so..........
		
Click to expand...

I live in herefordshire and have had this very conversation with a member of the special forces........ his words were "great training"

also back to unpopular ones
1) junior golfers cant win prize money in a medal only full members can.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 14, 2019)

Britishshooting said:



			Right... I've got my flannel for all the excrament thats going to be chucked at me for this...

The Players is a Major.....
		
Click to expand...

Agreed 100%, its a stronger field than most majors imo


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 14, 2019)

Trump funds the design and build of tremendous golf courses. Anyone who let's their personal prejudices and opinions sway them away from playing such gems are only missing out on a top golf experience. 

Fact.


----------



## BrianM (Mar 14, 2019)

All these â€˜lowâ€™ handicappers thinking they are superstars slating guys with high handicaps.
If you were that good youâ€™d be playing on the tour ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Mar 14, 2019)

If I was a pro, I'd like to be Top 50 that wins one major rather than a star player like Woods, Rory, DJ who just get no rest. Watching Players practice and every phone is on Woods, people scrambling for signatures and high fives and the same in the press rooms and with sponsors. It must be exhausting!


----------



## Britishshooting (Mar 14, 2019)

BrianM said:



			All these â€˜lowâ€™ handicappers thinking they are superstars slating guys with high handicaps.
If you were that good youâ€™d be playing on the tour ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

I'm a low capper don't have issue with high handicaps, one good thing about golf is that handicaps open the door for all abilities, this playing field is somewhat evened out a little further by handicap divisions. I've never let it bother me really however I haven't bothered with many opens or competitions as of late outside of club competitions due to lack of time.

If your off low single figures in an open go for best gross score.

I must admit though there is something annoying however when a 20+ handicapper shoots low 80's and comes in with -10 nett and off low single figures you'd need to break the course record by 2 shots to stand a chance of winning.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Mar 14, 2019)

People who do not repair pitch marks should be booted up the behind.
Ditto for those who don't rake their footprints bunkers.
Ditto for those who leave their trolley / bag at the front of the green and have to faff about after holing out holding up next game.
Ditto for those marking a card on the green after they have holed out.
Ditto for those who scoop a holed putt out of the hole with their putter blade.
Using a buggy on a course where you must stick to buggy paths is next to pointless i.e. you can't drive it on fairways etc. (except of course if you need one for medical condition)
Apologies if all of any of these have been mentioned previously - but at 11 pages I don't have the time to track back through the entire thread.


----------



## 4LEX (Mar 14, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			I think they should have one that travels the world, Australia,Mainland Europe Asia etc.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree! Grow the game by having a major in a different location each year. One year China, then Australia, UAE, South Africa, the list is endless.


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 14, 2019)

Having to play out of divots on the fairway is dumb and should be removed from the game. If you're in a divot on the fairway you should be able to move it.


----------



## pendodave (Mar 14, 2019)

Not only should The Players not be a major, but neither should the PGA. The 4th major should be a 'world' major and rotate amongst countries not currently represented. Majors are far too Septic-centric.

*** edit : in the time I took to type this, several other people said the same thing! sorry ***


----------



## GB72 (Mar 14, 2019)

May get some flack for this one but clubs do not need a pro and certainly do not need a pro shop. Pros should be freelance with permission to work out of certain clubs. As for the pro shop, you do not need a qualified golf pro to sell balls, gloves and take green fees. Most of that can be done by a member of retail staff or a vending machine. Quite a few pro shops near me are basically just booking centres for Ping when it comes to club sale.


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 14, 2019)

GB72 said:



			May get some flack for this one but clubs do not need a pro and certainly do not need a pro shop. Pros should be freelance with permission to work out of certain clubs. As for the pro shop, you do not need a qualified golf pro to sell balls, gloves and take green fees. Most of that can be done by a member of retail staff or a vending machine. Quite a few pro shops near me are basically just booking centres for Ping when it comes to club sale.
		
Click to expand...

100% disagree.

The pro is the face of the club and a good pro is an amazing asset to the club.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 14, 2019)

Avatars on this forum should only be able to be changed once every 4 years, like a World Cup. The date should be fixed so that we know when it will happen. If you miss that date then tough, wait another 4 yrs. I link posts, names etc to their pictures and changing a picture messes with everything, mainly my head.

(yes Dan2501 I'm thinking specifically of you at this precise moment although others have been guilty recently as well )


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 14, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Avatars on this forum should only be able to be changed once every 4 years, like a World Cup. The date should be fixed so that we know when it will happen. If you miss that date then tough, wait another 4 yrs. I link posts, names etc to their pictures and changing a picture messes with everything, mainly my head.

(yes Dan2501 I'm thinking specifically of you at this precise moment although others have been guilty recently as well )
		
Click to expand...

Haha - sorry. Had Conor as my avatar for a while and needed a change. Least I've not changed it to an irritating gif that doesn't even work


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 14, 2019)

GB72 said:



			May get some flack for this one but clubs do not need a pro and certainly do not need a pro shop. Pros should be freelance with permission to work out of certain clubs. As for the pro shop, you do not need a qualified golf pro to sell balls, gloves and take green fees. Most of that can be done by a member of retail staff or a vending machine. Quite a few pro shops near me are basically just booking centres for Ping when it comes to club sale.
		
Click to expand...

I almost put this yesterday.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 14, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Avatars on this forum should only be able to be changed once every 4 years, like a World Cup. The date should be fixed so that we know when it will happen. If you miss that date then tough, wait another 4 yrs. I link posts, names etc to their pictures and changing a picture messes with everything, mainly my head.

(yes Dan2501 I'm thinking specifically of you at this precise moment although others have been guilty recently as well )
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking of Dan as I read your first paragraph.  Changed it twice in two weeks, it's not on.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 14, 2019)

GB72 said:



			May get some flack for this one but clubs do not need a pro and certainly do not need a pro shop. Pros should be freelance with permission to work out of certain clubs. As for the pro shop, you do not need a qualified golf pro to sell balls, gloves and take green fees. Most of that can be done by a member of retail staff or a vending machine. Quite a few pro shops near me are basically just booking centres for Ping when it comes to club sale.
		
Click to expand...

Sometimes the Pro is cheaper option, some â€œretainersâ€ are less than the minimum wage, the Pro then has to work hard to increase their income via other revenue streams.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 14, 2019)

GB72 said:



			May get some flack for this one but clubs do not need a pro and certainly do not need a pro shop. Pros should be freelance with permission to work out of certain clubs. As for the pro shop, you do not need a qualified golf pro to sell balls, gloves and take green fees. Most of that can be done by a member of retail staff or a vending machine. Quite a few pro shops near me are basically just booking centres for Ping when it comes to club sale.
		
Click to expand...

I disagree. There is a huge untapped market out there for custom fitting of confectionary bars. A Mars is not a one size fits all solution!


----------



## GB72 (Mar 14, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Sometimes the Pro is cheaper option, some â€œretainersâ€ are less than the minimum wage, the Pro then has to work hard to increase their income via other revenue streams.
		
Click to expand...

But having a pro who pays you to teach out of your facility is another option. Pros coukd rent a driving range bay to teach out of like hairdressers rent chairs in a salon.


----------



## fundy (Mar 14, 2019)

GB72 said:



			But having a pro who pays you to teach out of your facility is another option. Pros coukd rent a driving range bay to teach out of like hairdressers rent chairs in a salon.
		
Click to expand...

my last club had no real pro shop, the club ran the shop so did tee times sold balls tees gloves and shoes and some club clothing. Could get a bottle of water and a choc bar. They had 2 teaching pros attached who did club repairs and lessons. Also the pro from the nearest American Golf at Milton Keynes also used the range to teach on a separate deal

worked well as an arrangement for me in that you didnt feel you were overly subsidising a pro shop as can do at a lot of places


----------



## Humpy (Mar 14, 2019)

Too many people think that you have to be off plus 5, 6, 7, etc before you should even think about turning pro. My view is that whilst an exceptional golf game is undoubtedly required to earn a living it's more to do with what's between your ears and how well you score on a bad day.


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 14, 2019)

mister v said:



			1) commercial breaks during golf should be limited to 2 in an hour
2) *TV towers should all have an SAS sniper with his gun trained on the crowd and as soon as he hears the "G" of get in the hole they should be dropped like liquid*
3) you have 40 seconds to play your shot, but you can buy another 40 seconds for a 1 stroke penalty
		
Click to expand...

Can I modify this one to .. the sniper tracks any group losing ground. It is the slowest player in any group who falls a hole behind who is dropped.


----------



## MartynB (Mar 14, 2019)

Donâ€™t play off the whites if you have zero chance of GIR, just clogs the hole/course.

Mark Roe grows on you-canâ€™t believe Iâ€™ve put this ðŸ¤¢

Just because the pros spend an age marking their ball and lining up a putt, your Sunday roll up doesnâ€™t need to do the same as they have seen on the telly.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 14, 2019)

GB72 said:



			But having a pro who pays you to teach out of your facility is another option. Pros coukd rent a driving range bay to teach out of like hairdressers rent chairs in a salon.
		
Click to expand...

If your course had such an area or bays etc, not all do.


----------



## Bazzatron (Mar 14, 2019)

Sky Sports provides fantastic coverage of golf and doesn't get enough credit.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 14, 2019)

The Masters should not be a major.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Mar 14, 2019)

foursomes, greensomes, Betterball, am-ams and scrambles are boring, pointless and not worth getting out of bed for,  and should be not be played in season.


----------



## Homer (Mar 14, 2019)

GB72 said:



			May get some flack for this one but clubs do not need a pro and certainly do not need a pro shop. Pros should be freelance with permission to work out of certain clubs. As for the pro shop, you do not need a qualified golf pro to sell balls, gloves and take green fees. Most of that can be done by a member of retail staff or a vending machine. Quite a few pro shops near me are basically just booking centres for Ping when it comes to club sale.
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ›ŽðŸ”š


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 14, 2019)

IanG said:



			Ban rules officials giving Pro's rulings on the course - players can learn the rules just like we have to.

Abolish 'best inward 9' as a tie breaker - in event of a tie, low handicapper wins - they've played the better golf.

Only slim people under age 25 with handicaps less than 5 can wear white trousers.

Reduce number of allowed clubs from 14 to 10 - reduces cost of golf and confusion. Learn the joy of a 3/4 feel shot.

Ban distance measuring devices and detailed course guides for home course players - being good at judging distances is an integral skill of the game.

Scrap gender distinction in tees - oldies (of which I'll be one soon enough) need all the help they can get to keep enjoying the game.
		
Click to expand...




Orikoru said:



			I was thinking of Dan as I read your first paragraph.  Changed it twice in two weeks, it's not on.
		
Click to expand...

Trying to be Danonymous


----------



## JamesR (Mar 14, 2019)

The guy on the teeofftimes advert holds a pencil properly ðŸ¤”ðŸ˜®


----------



## DRW (Mar 14, 2019)

I really like the KaBoom Baby advert/saying


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 14, 2019)

Players over 5 handicap shouldn't play premium balls
Castle tees should be outlawed
Seniors should be made to physically go inside the clubhouse and spend money


----------



## Karl102 (Mar 14, 2019)

richart said:



			Just choked on a werther.

You will be telling me next that you are a steady golfer, and LQ favours a high ball flight.
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Beedee (Mar 14, 2019)

1. The Open rota has _far_ too many Scottish courses.

2. Links golf is overrated.

3. Pros shouldn't be allowed free line-of-sight drops from TV towers and especially from grandstands - some of them are the size of small council estates - if you can't miss something that big you shouldn't be on the tour.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 14, 2019)

club throwing should be compulsary for three putting


----------



## sev112 (Mar 14, 2019)

1. People who polish their golf shoes for an outdoor muddy golf course are not real golfers and should be banned, creating space for real golfers  
2. Trainers should be allowed on the course.
3. Too extreme  - deleted
4.  If you lose a ball thatâ€™s your game over for the day.  3 minutes search rule still applies.
5. Age related memberships should be banned


----------



## moogie (Mar 14, 2019)

Taylormade really do make very good drivers/woods......But theyâ€™re irons are utter pish......Mass produced poor quality tat


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 14, 2019)

Custom fitting is meaningless for the average golfer.......


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 14, 2019)

Gimmees given for more than 8 inches show a lack of mental fortitude in the giver.


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 15, 2019)

Homer said:



			ðŸ›ŽðŸ”š
		
Click to expand...

Grow up.


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 15, 2019)

Great Thread !

1. x 2 for age related golf membership.

2. Your handicap should be your best ever score with any adjustment up, coming only after 10 comps in which you do not play to it and even then only .5 to be added.

3. Any winners of a comp have their handicap reduced to what they have played to for that comp.

4. Clubs should allow ladies and mens comps to be played simultaneously.

5. Play off any tees you want to when practicing. Whatâ€™s the point of playing off a tee 50 meters forward when practicing? (Rare I know, but it happens).

6. Only Â£1 fee for any comp. My mate pays Â£4 !!! at his place LOL ,and hasnâ€™t even come close to winning (heâ€™s now off 29 point summat) owt for 2 years and plays EVERY week!!!! (when possible). So thatâ€™s another Â£160 (at least) to his  fees.

Sticking to golf related, otherwise it would be a VERY long list.


----------



## duncan mackie (Mar 15, 2019)

Crazyface said:



			Great Thread !

1. x 2 for age related golf membership.

2. Your handicap should be your best ever score with any adjustment up, coming only after 10 comps in which you do not play to it and even then only .5 to be added.

3. Any winners of a comp have their handicap reduced to what they have played to for that comp.

4. Clubs should allow ladies and mens comps to be played simultaneously.

5. Play off any tees you want to when practicing. Whatâ€™s the point of playing off a tee 50 meters forward when practicing? (Rare I know, but it happens).

6. Only Â£1 fee for any comp. My mate pays Â£4 !!! at his place LOL ,and hasnâ€™t even come close to winning (heâ€™s now off 29 point summat) owt for 2 years and plays EVERY week!!!! (when possible). So thatâ€™s another Â£160 (at least) to his  fees.

Sticking to golf related, otherwise it would be a VERY long list.
		
Click to expand...

If 2 applies you don't need 3...


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 15, 2019)

Those that don't like rules, dress codes, attitudes and atmosphere etc; at their clubs should find something else to do.


----------



## duncan mackie (Mar 15, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			Those that don't like rules, dress codes, attitudes and atmosphere etc; at their clubs should find something else to do.
		
Click to expand...

Or somewhere else to do it ðŸ‘


----------



## Slime (Mar 15, 2019)

Horse racing should be banned.



Incoming!!!


----------



## Dibby (Mar 15, 2019)

Slime said:



			Horse racing should be banned.



Incoming!!!
		
Click to expand...

Your club races horses on the course?

I'd love to see this!

Not being serious, but I think you missed the part where it was golf related, unless I'm missing something!


----------



## Jamesbrown (Mar 15, 2019)

women and menâ€™s comps should be separate. In fact they should play on seperate days unless they stop treating it like a social picnic. 
Majority of ladies are slow and methodical.


----------



## Bxm Foxy (Mar 15, 2019)

All golfers are knobs!


----------



## Slime (Mar 15, 2019)

Dibby said:



			Your club races horses on the course?

I'd love to see this!

Not being serious, but I think you missed the part where it was golf related, unless I'm missing something!
		
Click to expand...

Ooops, my mistake.
Sorry all.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 15, 2019)

All golfers should use premium balls. Nothing worse than carving a Pro V1 into the jungle and walking out with a Top Flite in it's place.

Staying for a post round drink should be compulsory.

When somebody invites you to their club you MUST return the favour at your own club.

People who 'game' PXG clubs are just showing off.


----------



## Oldham92 (Mar 15, 2019)

Scotty Cameron putters are overrated.

Golf clubs are correct to offer reduced memberships for younger golfers.

PXG clubs are ugly.


----------



## IanM (Mar 15, 2019)

Banning rubbish golf balls isnt unpopular....as you said, no one likes finding TopFlites!

People who disagree with dress codes wouldnt dream of playing football without football boots and the right coloured kit!  

People who "game" clubs, need a week in "grammar camp!"   Maybe more!


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 15, 2019)

IanM said:



			People who disagree with dress codes wouldnt dream of playing football without football boots and the right coloured kit!  

Click to expand...

That is a daft analogy - boots and kits serve practical purpose; for running on grass, and for telling who's on your team.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 15, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			That is a daft analogy - boots and kits serve practical purpose; for running on grass, and for telling who's on your team.
		
Click to expand...

But if you donâ€™t tuck your socks into your trousers how will you spot the mentally unstable?


----------



## Backache (Mar 15, 2019)

There should be more single gender golf clubs
Any club with a head volume of greater than 30cc should be made of wood.


----------



## Backache (Mar 15, 2019)

SGC001 said:



			The Old Course isn't fit to host a mens major. It should be taken off the rota and become the home of the womens british open.
		
Click to expand...

As a matter of a interest why do you think that?


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 15, 2019)

Backache said:



			As a matter of a interest why do you think that?
		
Click to expand...

Possibly because its neither a great test or a great course? Is my guess.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 15, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			But if you donâ€™t tuck your socks into your trousers how will you spot the mentally unstable?
		
Click to expand...

Easy!

He will be under 35.


----------



## Big Jim (Mar 15, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Possibly because its neither a great test or a great course? Is my guess.
		
Click to expand...

i find that quite strange, though ive never played it, i would love to.

 isn't it the best course in the world?


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 15, 2019)

Big Jim said:



			i find that quite strange, though ive never played it, i would love to.

isn't it the best course in the world?
		
Click to expand...


History wise and the golfing experience IT is a must. I personally don't think that it is a great test of golf or a great layout. Obviously only my opinion, one which you may totally disagree with.


----------



## Big Jim (Mar 15, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			History wise and the golfing experience IT is a must. I personally don't think that it is a great test of golf or a great layout. Obviously only my opinion, one which you may totally disagree with.
		
Click to expand...

hope i may get the chance to play it myself one day, but very much doubt it, would be out of my league price wise.


----------



## Backache (Mar 15, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Possibly because its neither a great test or a great course? Is my guess.
		
Click to expand...

I guess it depends on how you define great course, most of the top pros seem to rate it more highly the more they play it.
In terms of great test, I do think its a pretty decent test of golf particularly if it blows a bit .
Everyone looks at winning scores with respect to par and thinks that if it is low it can't be a good test.
If you look at the total number of shots played by the winner it is usually comparable with other majors it scores low with respect to par because it has a par of 72 because they don't call there par 5's par 4 or their par 4's par 3 like some of the other courses.


----------



## arnieboy (Mar 15, 2019)

Finding a premium ball in the bushes the first thought should be for the poor soul who lost it.


----------



## IanM (Mar 15, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			That is a daft analogy - boots and kits serve practical purpose; for running on grass, and for telling who's on your team.
		
Click to expand...

And golf shoes are the same..... and jeans must be the worst possible material for playing golf in!


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 15, 2019)

Backache said:



			I guess it depends on how you define great course, most of the top pros seem to rate it more highly the more they play it.
In terms of great test, I do think its a pretty decent test of golf particularly if it blows a bit .
Everyone looks at winning scores with respect to par and thinks that if it is low it can't be a good test.
If you look at the total number of shots played by the winner it is usually comparable with other majors it scores low with respect to par because it has a par of 72 because they don't call there par 5's par 4 or their par 4's par 3 like some of the other courses.
		
Click to expand...

If you read my next post I'm also on record as saying that it's only my opinion. You are more than welcome to disagree.

There have been plenty of posts on TOC, happy to debate the pros and cons on one if them and leave this thread to run it's course.

ðŸ‘


----------



## Tongo (Mar 15, 2019)

Bxm Foxy said:



			All golfers are knobs!
		
Click to expand...

So close to an Epimenides Paradox!


----------



## Imurg (Mar 15, 2019)

People who use long words on golf forums need to find a smaller word to use


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 15, 2019)

People who missed or have forgotten this line in the opening post on a golf forum should be shot. 

â€œJust a bit of fun nothing seriousâ€


----------



## Swingalot (Mar 15, 2019)

Golf is a poor choice of sport to get your kids into, unless you get them involved in team sports as well. Just golf, poor choice.


----------



## Oldham92 (Mar 15, 2019)

Swingalot said:



			Golf is a poor choice of sport to get your kids into, unless you get them involved in team sports as well. Just golf, poor choice.
		
Click to expand...

Why do you say that?


----------



## Parsaregood (Mar 15, 2019)

It is ok to have single gender golf clubs. Handicaps should be limited to 28. Driver heads should be reduced to 380cc and ball performance should be more closely regulated.


----------



## fundy (Mar 15, 2019)

People who assess what golf clubs look great by looking at the back or sole of them is wrong. Pictures of clubs should be from above at address, thats the only look that actually matters


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 15, 2019)

People calling golf a sport. 
Simple rule... if you can play it in brogues, chinos and a jumper, it's not a sport. No exceptions.....


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 15, 2019)

I couldn't care less if my club put out a team or not and I don't want my subs being spent subsidising shirts, meals etc for those involved.  You play, you pay. You don't want to pay, don't have a team. Spend my subs on something that benefits all members.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 15, 2019)

bluewolf said:



			People calling golf a sport.
Simple rule... if you can play it in brogues, chinos and a jumper, it's not a sport. No exceptions.....
		
Click to expand...

So you don't consider chess to be a sport?


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 15, 2019)

Slime said:



			Horse racing should be banned.



Incoming!!!
		
Click to expand...

Neigh neigh neigh brrrrr


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 15, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			But if you donâ€™t tuck your socks into your trousers how will you spot the mentally unstable?
		
Click to expand...

They'll be the ones shouting at someone in the car park.  sorry Paul but i couldn't resist


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 15, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			So you don't consider chess to be a sport?
		
Click to expand...

Strangely enough, no........................
Nor is croquet before you ask ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Tiger man (Mar 15, 2019)

Jamesbrown said:



			women and menâ€™s comps should be separate. In fact they should play on seperate days unless they stop treating it like a social picnic.
Majority of ladies are slow and methodical.
		
Click to expand...

Oh my


----------



## Oldham92 (Mar 15, 2019)

Letting people play through if you're slow should be compulsory. Failure to do it should result in a minimum fine of Â£50 from the club.


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 15, 2019)

Tiger man said:



			Oh my
		
Click to expand...

It's certainly "controversial" to say the least however it mods think it's acceptable on a national golf forum then who am I to argue.

I was told once by a mod if golf monthly wouldn't publish it then it's probably not acceptable. Can't see GM publishing a line like that tbh.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Mar 16, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			It's certainly "controversial" to say the least however it mods think it's acceptable on a national golf forum then who am I to argue.

I was told once by a mod if golf monthly wouldn't publish it then it's probably not acceptable. Can't see GM publishing a line like that tbh.
		
Click to expand...


 Could be a different scenario at other clubs dependant on amount of ladies, age, golfing etiquette adherence, how the ladies feel. 
Our ladies would love their own day so they donâ€™t feel rushed which they regularly complain about in committee meetings.


----------



## huds1475 (Mar 16, 2019)

Golf clubs wot aren't forged should be banned.

People not using forged clubs should be made to play in separate, inferior, comps.

Everyone loves the idea of a bigger hole


----------



## Sweep (Mar 16, 2019)

Golf clubs should stop undermining their own product by selling cheap tee times. They should put their members first and stop giving golf away for less to people who donâ€™t support the club year in, year out like their members do.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 16, 2019)

Just a reminder folks that this thread is meant to be tongue in cheek ðŸ‘


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 16, 2019)

The term "bandit" should not apply just because you have shot 10 under handicap. In a non-qualifier. Again.


----------



## Tiger man (Mar 16, 2019)

drive4show said:



			Just a reminder folks that this thread is meant to be tongue in cheek ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

A bit like people saying it was the drink talking when they have had too many, and their true thoughts come flowing out.


----------



## Dibby (Mar 16, 2019)

I think I can win this thread with the most unpopular opinion of all:

Potentially taking a Lemsip before a round could make you cheat!


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 16, 2019)

Dibby said:



			I think I can win this thread with the most unpopular opinion of all:

Potentially taking a Lemsip before a round could make you cheat!



Click to expand...

Give it a rest that jokes old now ðŸ¤ªðŸ˜‚


----------



## Dibby (Mar 16, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Give it a rest that jokes old now ðŸ¤ªðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

had to get it in before someone else did!


----------



## jusme (Mar 16, 2019)

Oldham92 said:



			Letting people play through if you're slow should be compulsory. Failure to do it should result in a minimum fine of Â£50 from the club.
		
Click to expand...

Still is the only thing on a golf course that gets my blood pressure up......I agree - should be a law, never mind a rule and those flouting it should be suspended from the course for at least a month. No issue per see with slow play, just bad etiquette with slow play (ignoring those waiting)


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 16, 2019)

jusme said:



			Still is the only thing on a golf course that gets my blood pressure up......I agree - should be a law, never mind a rule and those flouting it should be suspended from the course for at least a month. No issue per see with slow play, just bad etiquette with slow play (ignoring those waiting)
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. Played Monday. 2 of us. Caught a 4 ball on the 2nd tee! Every single hole we would play our second shot when they cleared the green then by time we putted our they were just walking off tee

On 6th I said to my mate Iâ€™d had enough letâ€™s turn the screw 

So we powered the hole and arrived when the second was teeing off

They then invited us through

Were they really that oblivious?


----------



## SGC001 (Mar 16, 2019)

Backache said:



			As a matter of a interest why do you think that?
		
Click to expand...

The old course has trouble up the right, which is usually the best angle in so your risk off the tee is rewarded on your second shot.

However, its no longer long enough for the distance elite mens golfers are hitting it. You can jusy blast it up the middle of the course (left) with no risk and hit short iron negating the reward of a better line as with shorter clubs it doesnt particuarly matter if you are on the left.

I like the history of the old course and think the test is still there for players who hit it shorter, partcuarly if its windy.

I think it'd be a fair test for the ladies, the history would be nice hopefully benefitting ladies golf and the old course.


----------



## JamesR (Mar 16, 2019)

fundy said:



			People who assess what golf clubs look great by looking at the back or sole of them is wrong. Pictures of clubs should be from above at address, thats the only look that actually matters
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ve always thought this!


----------



## lobthewedge (Mar 16, 2019)

Match play should be full allowance, none of this 7/8 or 4/5 of the difference.

You should be allowed a drop from a divot on the fairway.

Plastic tees should be banned.

Padraig Harrington overachieved.

Gary player is a pain in the arse.


----------



## Parsaregood (Mar 16, 2019)

Most forumers are old coffin dodgers...


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 16, 2019)

fundy said:



			People who assess what golf clubs look great by looking at the back or sole of them is wrong. Pictures of clubs should be from above at address, thats the only look that actually matters
		
Click to expand...

So they'd all look pretty much the same?


----------



## Backache (Mar 16, 2019)

lobthewedge said:



			Plastic tees should be banned.
.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting one that, I think wooden tees should be banned, they always break and leave a mess 'cos no one picks them up.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 16, 2019)

Backache said:



			Interesting one that, I think wooden tees should be banned, they always break and leave a mess 'cos no one picks them up.
		
Click to expand...

We had some spare money in one of the sections at my club and we were asked for suggestions as to what we could spend it on. One of them was tee tidies, the little cup type things you put broken tees in. The golf manager couldn't understand the need for them and said we should leave broken wooden tees on the tee box as the mowers will grind them up next time the greenkeepers are cutting the tees. I'd not heard of that before but that would address your concern.


----------



## robinthehood (Mar 16, 2019)

OMG, this thread is nearly as bad as the random irritations one.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 16, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			OMG, this thread is nearly as bad as the random irritations one.
		
Click to expand...

Only if you take it seriously. They are both Victor Meldrew threads and fun for it.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 16, 2019)

you should never have to go back to previous shot for a drop. 

Slows up the game no end


----------



## fundy (Mar 16, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			So they'd all look pretty much the same?
		
Click to expand...

depends what you see I guess. pretty sure Id tell the difference between my RS1s and a nice chunky GI iron though!!!! Ultimately its the only view that matters as its the only one I see when playing shots! I dont stand over it thinking wow that lime green paintfill on the sole looks so good


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 16, 2019)

If you hit the ball over a green, back over to where you started from, stick it in a bunker and then three putt you should immediately leave the course


----------



## JamesR (Mar 16, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			So they'd all look pretty much the same?
		
Click to expand...

A blade & a GI iron?
A Ping driver with the insect design & a classic pear shape headed driver?

No, different clubs have very different lines from above!


----------



## Backache (Mar 16, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			We had some spare money in one of the sections at my club and we were asked for suggestions as to what we could spend it on. One of them was tee tidies, the little cup type things you put broken tees in. The golf manager couldn't understand the need for them and said we should leave broken wooden tees on the tee box as the mowers will grind them up next time the greenkeepers are cutting the tees. I'd not heard of that before but that would address your concern.
		
Click to expand...

We have them, alas they remain unused by many.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 16, 2019)

Parsaregood said:



			Most forumers are old coffin dodgers...
		
Click to expand...

What ever happened to Fairway Dodger, and Dodger both sadly missed


----------



## Crow (Mar 16, 2019)

fundy said:



			People who assess what golf clubs look great by looking at the back or sole of them is wrong. Pictures of clubs should be from above at address, thats the only look that actually matters
		
Click to expand...




fundy said:



			depends what you see I guess. pretty sure Id tell the difference between my RS1s and a nice chunky GI iron though!!!! Ultimately its the only view that matters as its the only one I see when playing shots! I dont stand over it thinking wow that lime green paintfill on the sole looks so good 

Click to expand...

Surely those B51s give you a little thrill?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 17, 2019)

Backache said:



			We have them, alas they remain unused by many.
		
Click to expand...

That's a shame. I think they are both simple and, usually, effective. I always use them when they are around.


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 17, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			That's a shame. I think they are both simple and, usually, effective. I always use them when they are around.
		
Click to expand...

Likewise.

Although the wooden tees will break down over time and biodegrade.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 17, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Likewise.

Although the wooden tees will break down over time and biodegrade.
		
Click to expand...

Apparently it takes about 4 years for a wooden tee to biodegrade when left in landfill.
Specific biodegradable ones- as little as 9 months.


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 17, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Apparently it takes about 4 years for a wooden tee to biodegrade when left in landfill.
Specific biodegradable ones- as little as 9 months.
		
Click to expand...

Sill a far more environmentally sound option than plastic though.


----------



## Grant85 (Mar 17, 2019)

lobthewedge said:



			You should be allowed a drop from a divot on the fairway.
		
Click to expand...

Genuine question but who decides what a divot is? 
How hold does the divot have to be? 
Do you get to clean the ball as well? 
Do you get a drop if you are on the wrong fairway? 
How many club lengths could you improve your angle by? 

Basically this rule would have to become preferred lies on all fairways which is why it hasn't been put seriously considered.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 17, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Sill a far more environmentally sound option than plastic though.
		
Click to expand...

Depends how you look at it

A bag of plastic tees will prob last a player 5 years maybe more.. they donâ€™t break

Wooden tees you are talking a bag a season maybe more depending on breakage


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 17, 2019)

They may break less often but equally they don't then disappear. Therein lies the problem


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 17, 2019)

Back to mounds of sand for tee shots. Far more environmentally friendly surely


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 17, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Back to mounds of sand for tee shots. Far more environmentally friendly surely
		
Click to expand...

Slows down play tho


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 17, 2019)

When playing with Committee members you're obligated to buy the first round .


----------



## fundy (Mar 17, 2019)

Well Rory made me think of this thread again


----------



## sunshine (Mar 17, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Sill a far more environmentally sound option than plastic though.
		
Click to expand...

If you use plastic tees they don't snap, you only need half a dozen a year. When you lose a plastic tee someone else finds it and uses it. You don't need to buy new plastic tees because ones you find are in perfect condition. 

Wooden tees snap. Depending on the firmness of the tee box and the clubs you are hitting, you might use half a dozen a round. Wooden tees may be biodegradable but still are manufactured and painted which has an environmental impact. 

Which is better overall? I don't know the answer.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 17, 2019)

sunshine said:



			If you use plastic tees they don't snap, you only need half a dozen a year. When you lose a plastic tee someone else finds it and uses it. You don't need to buy new plastic tees because ones you find are in perfect condition.

Wooden tees snap. Depending on the firmness of the tee box and the clubs you are hitting, you might use half a dozen a round. Wooden tees may be biodegradable but still are manufactured and painted which has an environmental impact.

Which is better overall? I don't know the answer.
		
Click to expand...

I use both tbh, plastic for par 3, wooden for the driver however if the ground is frozen or rock hard in the summer and the tee hasnâ€™t been watered it can become a struggle to get a tee in

Plastic wins here as you just have a small bit to force in and you get the perfect height with your little castle ðŸ˜‚


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 18, 2019)

Golf is not a sport.


----------



## IanM (Mar 18, 2019)

Kids protesting about global warming, while when I at school 35 years ago, we were panicking about an imminent ice age!

No wonder folk are confused....


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Mar 18, 2019)

All golfers should be given a "time" handicap, depending on how fast they play. If, for example, the time handicaps add up to over 3Â½ hours they should be made to play in a three ball or two ball.


----------



## badgermat (Mar 18, 2019)

Putters don't matter. Any lump of metal on a stick will do.

Oh, and any more than four clubs is unnecessary.

bm


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 18, 2019)

IanM said:



			Kids protesting about global warming, while when I at school 35 years ago, we were panicking about an imminent ice age!

No wonder folk are confused....
		
Click to expand...

When I was at school there was still talk of nuclear war and inner city riots.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 18, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			When I was at school there was still talk of nuclear war and inner city riots.
		
Click to expand...

We must be a similar age. I'd forgotten about those issues but your post sent a shiver through me.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 18, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			We must be a similar age. I'd forgotten about those issues but your post sent a shiver through me.
		
Click to expand...

You should stand next to me and see me swing, let alone putt. That would scare you. Threads, the film about a nuclear attack on Sheffield came out in 84 so I'd just left school but it was still relevant. I was still at school though for the 2011 riots in Brixton etc).


----------



## badgermat (Mar 18, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			When I was at school there was still talk of nuclear war and inner city riots.
		
Click to expand...

My moped was stolen from outside the Lakenheath airbase while I was on a demo there in 1980. The fallout from that was worse than I had anticipated :-S

bm


----------



## Slab (Mar 18, 2019)

On a golf forum its cool to have an avatar that's football related


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 18, 2019)

Big Jim said:



			hope i may get the chance to play it myself one day, but very much doubt it, would be out of my league price wise.
		
Click to expand...

Top tip for this. Buy one of them tin money saver things from Poundie and pop in 50p's or the off quid when you can. When it's full you'll have the green fee!


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 18, 2019)

Grant85 said:



			Genuine question but who decides what a divot is?
How hold does the divot have to be?
Do you get to clean the ball as well?
Do you get a drop if you are on the wrong fairway?
How many club lengths could you improve your angle by?

Basically this rule would have to become preferred lies on all fairways which is why it hasn't been put seriously considered.
		
Click to expand...

1. The Player.
2. No age
3. No
4. Yes
5. 15cm
6. Could be, but would you risk dropping your ball if your lie looked ok in the first place?


----------



## Big Jim (Mar 18, 2019)

Crazyface said:



			Top tip for this. Buy one of them tin money saver things from Poundie and pop in 50p's or the off quid when you can. When it's full you'll have the green fee!
		
Click to expand...

I'm getting like the queen never carry cash and only take money out for a specific reason, i can't remember the last time i had change lying around


----------



## Grant85 (Mar 18, 2019)

Crazyface said:



			1. The Player.
2. No age
3. No
4. Yes
5. 15cm
6. Could be, but would you risk dropping your ball if your lie looked ok in the first place?
		
Click to expand...

If the player decides if it is a divot or not, they can surely drop it as many times as they like until they are 100% satisfied with the lie? Ultimately you are giving them the final say and with any slight imperfection they could determine it a divot. In the same way any player can deem their ball unplayable, even if it's in the middle of the fairway - and go back to where they were previously.  

Appreciate a lot of amateurs wouldn't bother but a lot of pros 100% would. 

You see pros getting questionable drops all the time from behind a tree in the rough (just close enough to a cart path) and 2 clubs lengths later they have a decent lie and sight of the green (see DJ in Mexico). They are playing for cash and have no shame, if it's within the rules, they are going to take advantage of it. 

And 15cm.... so players need to carry rulers with them?


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 18, 2019)

Grant85 said:



			If the player decides if it is a divot or not, they can surely drop it as many times as they like until they are 100% satisfied with the lie? Ultimately you are giving them the final say and with any slight imperfection they could determine it a divot. In the same way any player can deem their ball unplayable, even if it's in the middle of the fairway - and go back to where they were previously. 

Appreciate a lot of amateurs wouldn't bother but a lot of pros 100% would.

You see pros getting questionable drops all the time from behind a tree in the rough (just close enough to a cart path) and 2 clubs lengths later they have a decent lie and sight of the green (see DJ in Mexico). They are playing for cash and have no shame, if it's within the rules, they are going to take advantage of it.

And 15cm.... so players need to carry rulers with them?
		
Click to expand...

Just have pick and place all year round instead of just winter. Simple as. That's your reward for sticking it on the fairway, you're entitled to a good lie.


----------



## robinthehood (Mar 18, 2019)

Grant85 said:



			If the player decides if it is a divot or not, they can surely drop it as many times as they like until they are 100% satisfied with the lie? Ultimately you are giving them the final say and with any slight imperfection they could determine it a divot. In the same way any player can deem their ball unplayable, even if it's in the middle of the fairway - and go back to where they were previously. 

Appreciate a lot of amateurs wouldn't bother but a lot of pros 100% would.

You see pros getting questionable drops all the time from behind a tree in the rough (just close enough to a cart path) and 2 clubs lengths later they have a decent lie and sight of the green (see DJ in Mexico). They are playing for cash and have no shame, if it's within the rules, they are going to take advantage of it.

And 15cm.... so players need to carry rulers with them?
		
Click to expand...

Tbf i take advantage too if I can,  as should every one .  Nothing shameful at all.


----------



## robinthehood (Mar 18, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Just have pick and place all year round instead of just winter. Simple as. That's your reward for sticking it on the fairway, you're entitled to a good lie.
		
Click to expand...

Are you? Where can I find that rule ðŸ˜


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 18, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			Are you? Where can I find that rule ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

I was proposing an answer to the question Grant posed. (Obviously.)


----------



## Grant85 (Mar 18, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Just have pick and place all year round instead of just winter. Simple as. That's your reward for sticking it on the fairway, you're entitled to a good lie.
		
Click to expand...

Preferred lies can be implemented by clubs, but generally only in poor conditions. 

There is no way the rules of golf will be changed to allow preferred lies at all times, or for preferred lies to be the 'norm'. 

The original ethos of the rules of golf 'play the ball as it lies' will be continued to be considered in any future rules changes.


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 18, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Just have pick and place all year round instead of just winter. Simple as. That's your reward for sticking it on the fairway, you're entitled to a good lie.
		
Click to expand...


Sure why not take it down to the flat part if the fairway too.  No need to be on that downslope. 

You are not entitled to a good lie.   The fairway is just short grass. 

Pick and place removes a fair bit of skill from the game.


----------



## robinthehood (Mar 18, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I was proposing an answer to the question Grant posed. (Obviously.)
		
Click to expand...

You said we are entitled to a good lie.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 18, 2019)

garyinderry said:



			Sure why not take it down to the flat part if the fairway too.  No need to be on that downslope.

You are not entitled to a good lie.   The fairway is just short grass.

Pick and place removes a fair bit of skill from the game.
		
Click to expand...

Isn't preferred lies within 6 inches usually? I highly doubt there would be many scenarios where 6 inches is enough to get you off a slope.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 18, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			You said we are entitled to a good lie.
		
Click to expand...

We were talking in the context of being allowed to move out of a divot, but as usual you struggle with the idea of context and just pick out the bits you want to take issue with.


----------



## robinthehood (Mar 18, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			We were talking in the context of being allowed to move out of a divot, but as usual you struggle with the idea of context and just pick out the bits you want to take issue with. 

Click to expand...

Not at all, your post wasn't clear enough , I'm  not the only one to point it out, hey ho.


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 19, 2019)

Grant85 said:



			If the player decides if it is a divot or not, they can surely drop it as many times as they like until they are 100% satisfied with the lie? Ultimately you are giving them the final say and with any slight imperfection they could determine it a divot. In the same way any player can deem their ball unplayable, even if it's in the middle of the fairway - and go back to where they were previously. 

Appreciate a lot of amateurs wouldn't bother but a lot of pros 100% would.

You see pros getting questionable drops all the time from behind a tree in the rough (just close enough to a cart path) and 2 clubs lengths later they have a decent lie and sight of the green (see DJ in Mexico). They are playing for cash and have no shame, if it's within the rules, they are going to take advantage of it.

And 15cm.... so players need to carry rulers with them?
		
Click to expand...

I can see your arguement, the Pro's would keep on dropping forever, so change my idea to ....one free drop only.

And "15 cm" sorry I'm trying so damn hard to use the metric system. If I'd said "6 inches", my guess is you'd know roughly the distance allowed. Yes?


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 19, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Just have pick and place all year round instead of just winter. Simple as. That's your reward for sticking it on the fairway, you're entitled to a good lie.
		
Click to expand...

Good solution.


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 19, 2019)

Dropping from knee height is just ridiculous.


----------



## Slime (Mar 19, 2019)

Crazyface said:



			Dropping from knee height is just ridiculous.
		
Click to expand...

It is for Peter Crouch, but not for Warwick Davis.


----------

